# Nicolai sucht zwei Azubis!



## Thomas (3. Mai 2007)

Die Bikeschmiede Nicolai macht nicht nur feine Räder, sondern auch Ernst in Sachen Ausbildungsplatz-Erschaffung. Zurzeit lernen in der Firma zwei Azubis den Beruf des Industriekaufmanns, und einer den Beruf des Industriemechanikers. Ab August 2007 möchte Kalle in diesen beiden Ausbildungsberufen je einen zusätzlichen Ausbildungsplatz anbieten. Grundvorrausetzung für die Bewerbung sind das Abitur, ein Fachabitur der jeweiligen Berufs-Fachrichtung, oder ein entsprechender Berufs-Fachschulabschluss, herausragende Skills und Referenzen, sowie die Breitschaft, ein achtwöchiges, ausbildungsvorbereitendes Praktikum bei Nicolai abzuleisten.

Die Berufsausbildung zum Industriekaufmann verlangt vom Bewerber: Sehr gute Englischkenntnissen, herausragenden, kommunikative Fähigkeiten, Freude an Kundenkontakten und Verkaufsgesprächen, und die Bereitschaft zu Saison- und Event- bedingter Mehrarbeit. Weitere Anforderungen: Organisationstalent, Improvisation, Urteilskraft, Grundkenntnisse in MS Office, Interesse an klassischen, kaufmännischen Tätigkeitsfeldern: Erstellen von Angeboten und Kalkulationen, Überwachung der Kostenrechnung im Unternehmen und die Planung des Finanzbedarfs, mit Neigung zu planender, organisierender Tätigkeit, sowie Interesse an Technik, Wirtschaft und Wirtschaftskunde  

Die Berufsausbildung zu Industriemechaniker verlangt vom Bewerber: Grundkenntnisse in der Metallbearbeitung und Verarbeitung, im technischen Zeichnen, sehr gute Kenntnisse in Mathematik und Physik, herausragendes, handwerkliches Geschick und Adaptionsvermögen. Weitere Anforderungen: Organisationstalent, Ordnungssinn, Systematik, Eigeninitiative, Sorgfalt, Verantwortungsbewusstsein, sowie die Bereitschaft zu saisonaler Mehrarbeit gemäß der Auftragslage. Der Bewerber sollte Interesse an den klassischen technischen Tätigkeitsfeldern haben: Werkzeug- und Vorrichtungsbau, Zerpanungstechniken, CAD/CAM, CNC Programmierung, Messtechniken, etc.

Die Bewerbungen sollten AUSSCHLIESSLICH formal und nach Standard als PDF Anlage per Email erfolgen. Grundvoraussetzung für eine Einstellung ist ein achtwöchiges Praktikum vor Ausbildungsbeginn. Dieses Praktikum soll dem beiderseitigen Kennenlernen und dem Ermitteln der Eignung und Motivation des Auszubildenden dienen. Die Führung des Bewerbers während der Praktikumszeit wird letztendlich darüber entscheiden, ob ihm der Ausbildungsplatz nach Beendigung des Praktikums angeboten werden kann.

Jungs und Mädels haben natürlich die gleichen Chancen, und auch ältere Bewerber sind willkommen. Bewerbungen bitte an [email protected]   Viel Glück!


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2007)

2007 braucht man also Abitur um Industriemechaniker zu werden 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LuisWoo (3. Mai 2007)

Wow! Abitur für 'n Industriemechaniker? Wie sich Deutschland in den letzten 20 Jahren doch verändert hat...
Heut brauchts aber auch schon ein Ingenieurdiplom zum Kaffeekochen....
Und dann schmeckt er trotzdem (oder gerade deswegen) nach Spülwasser...
;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (3. Mai 2007)

LuisWoo schrieb:


> ..... (oder gerade deswegen) nach Spülwasser...
> ;-)



Naja, wenn die Rechnung bis zum Ende paßt, dann interessiert heutzutage eh keinem mehr des Ergebnis.

G.


----------



## BlueCloud (4. Mai 2007)

für bäcker oder fleischer braucht man ja auch abitur *gr*

viel spaß beim suchen hehe


----------



## M4d_K3kz (4. Mai 2007)

*kopfschüttel*

abitur ... und da wundert man sich wenn haupt- und realschüler keine jobs mehr finden.
trotzdem ist die arbeitsstellenschaffung der richtige weg


----------



## BlueCloud (4. Mai 2007)

ich würde mit meinem ABI solch eine lehrstelle nicht beginnen.der markt ist eigentlich mit Industriekaufmann-Job überfüllt...ich finde so etwas unverschämt,aber gut *g*


----------



## dubbel (4. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 2007 braucht man also Abitur um Industriemechaniker zu werden


steht ja nirgends. 
du brauchst Abitur ODER Fachabitur ODER Berufs-Fachschulabschluss. 
und das ist ja wohl bei den geforderten voraussetzungen kein hexenwerk.


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Mai 2007)

Als ich vor 20 Jahren eine Ausbildung zum KFZ Mechaniker gemacht habe, war für diesen Ausbildungsberuf mindestens mittlere Reife oder ein gleichwertiger Abschluss erforderlich, und die Ausbildungszeit betrug 3 1/2 Jahre. Referenzmarken wie Porsche oder Motorsportfirmen nahmen nur Abiturienten. Wir wollen die besten Bikes bauen und den besten Service bieten. Darum suchen wir die besten Leute für unser Team. Müssen wir uns dafür wirklich erklären?

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Deleted 8887 (4. Mai 2007)

Hm, ich möchte das Thema ungern zerreißen, weil es ja schließlich nicht um die Arbeitsmarktdiskussion geht. Die Kritik der Leser kann ich verstehen: Jedes namenhafte Unternehmen will selbstverständlich die besten Leute, aber dann ist auch klar, warum der Zwiespalt in der Wirtschaft entsteht. Die Firmen sagen, es gäbe Arbeitsplätze und die Realschüler hängen eine ganze Weile in der Luft, weil sie nichts bekommen. Beste Leute findet man meines Erachtens nicht durch schulische Selektion, sondern durch konkrete Auswahl. Ich kenne sehr viele Leute aus meinem Abitur-Abschlussjahrgang, die nur durch stupides Auswendiglernen und ohne jegliche Allgemeinbildung trotzdem eine Hochschulreife in der Hand halten. Und genauso kenne ich Menschen, die nur einen Realschulabschluss gemacht haben, weil sie durch familiäre Gegebenheiten dazu gezwungen waren, aber dennoch sehr viel in der Birne haben. Nehmt mir die Kritik nicht allzuübel, denn so machen es viele Unternehmen. Sie verlassen sich auf ein Schulsystem, dass nicht perfekt ist. Vorwiegend aus dem Grund, weil man so glaubt, gute Leute zu finden und die vermeintlich schlechteren ausgrenzt, obwohl man das nicht beurteilen kann. Ihr verlangt ja schließlich schon viele Grundkenntnisse, die wenige aufbringen werden. Dann das ganze noch auf ein Abitur zu begrenzen halte ich wie die anderen für übertrieben. Sei es drum, viel Erfolg allen Bewerbern und euch bei der Suche nach neuen Arbeitskollegen!


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2007)

Also bei uns wurde/wird das aufgeteilt in Abiturienten, Mittlerer Reife und Hauptschule.
Und die Schulbildung hat eher weniger Einfluß auf die Fähigkeiten.
Ein guter Einstellungstest hat ein viel höheren Stellenwert, als gleich vorher auszuschließen.

Und wenn man die fähigsten Leute für einen Beruf sucht kann man sie sehr schnell übersehen wenn man sie net überall sucht.

Und erklären muß sich hier doch auch niemand 
Es seiden er hat das Gefühl das er es müßte.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2007)

Doena2000 schrieb:


> Hm, ich möchte das Thema ungern zerreißen, weil es ja schließlich nicht um die Arbeitsmarktdiskussion geht. Die Kritik der Leser kann ich verstehen: Jedes namenhafte Unternehmen will selbstverständlich die besten Leute, aber dann ist auch klar, warum der Zwiespalt in der Wirtschaft entsteht. Die Firmen sagen, es gäbe Arbeitsplätze und die Realschüler hängen eine ganze Weile in der Luft, weil sie nichts bekommen. Beste Leute findet man meines Erachtens nicht durch schulische Selektion, sondern durch konkrete Auswahl. Ich kenne sehr viele Leute aus meinem Abitur-Abschlussjahrgang, die nur durch stupides Auswendiglernen und ohne jegliche Allgemeinbildung trotzdem eine Hochschulreife in der Hand halten. Und genauso kenne ich Menschen, die nur einen Realschulabschluss gemacht haben, weil sie durch familiäre Gegebenheiten dazu gezwungen waren, aber dennoch sehr viel in der Birne haben. Nehmt mir die Kritik nicht allzuübel, denn so machen es viele Unternehmen. Sie verlassen sich auf ein Schulsystem, dass nicht perfekt ist. Vorwiegend aus dem Grund, weil man so glaubt, gute Leute zu finden und die vermeintlich schlechteren ausgrenzt, obwohl man das nicht beurteilen kann. Ihr verlangt ja schließlich schon viele Grundkenntnisse, die wenige aufbringen werden. Dann das ganze noch auf ein Abitur zu begrenzen halte ich wie die anderen für übertrieben. Sei es drum, viel Erfolg allen Bewerbern und euch bei der Suche nach neuen Arbeitskollegen!



 

Ich wollte es jetzt net so aufwendig schreiben.

G.


----------



## Leinetiger (4. Mai 2007)

Mal eine andere Frage. Es ist ja jetzt schon relativ spät noch Auszubildende für dieses Jahr zu finden. Solltet ihr keine finden, werdet ihr dann nächstes Jahr wieder jemanden suchen?
Ist die Suche nur um einen Auszubildenden zu finden oder auch um ihn später weiter zu beschäftigen?


----------



## mtb_nico (4. Mai 2007)

@falco: Ich bin zwar nicht auf der Suche nach einem Ausbildungsplatz, aber nach einer konstruktiven Studienarbeit für mein Maschinenbaustudium. Falls ihr da irgendwas anbietet würde ich mich gerne noch mal mit dir direkt in Verbindung setzen.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Mai 2007)

@Doena2000: Eine Bewerbung, die sprachlich, inhaltlich und äußerlich ein adäquates Niveau hat, wird von uns auf alle Fälle berücksichtigt, unabhängig vom Schulabschluss. Ich denke auch, dass der Frontalunterricht an vielen unserer Schulen häufig weder der geistigen noch der menschlichen Reife eines Heranwachsenden dienlich ist und oft an den Anforderungen des späteren Lebens vorbei zielt.  Wenn Du aber gesehen hättest, was bei uns an katastrophalen Bewerbungen eingegangen ist, bevor wir nun die Mindestanforderungen bezüglich des Schulabschlusses heraufgesetzt haben, wäre Dir vermutlich das Wasser in die Augen gestiegen, und Du hättest für diese Maßnahme vielleicht Verständnis gehabt. Aber auch trotz der anscheinend unüberwindlichen Bildungsbarrieren haben wir bereits die eine oder andere ansprechende Bewerbungen erhalten. Wir schaffen zwei neue Ausbildungsplätze zu drei bereits bestehenden und suchen dafür gute Leute. Wir bieten fähigen Auszubildenden im Anschluss an ihre Ausbildung die Möglichkeit der Übernahme und Festeinstellung. Wir sehen eine moralische und ideelle Herausforderung darin, in Deutschland zu produzieren und hier Arbeit zu schaffen. Wir sehen es aber nicht als unsere Aufgabe, das didaktische Versagen von Elternhaus und Schulsystem auszubügeln oder uns für Personalentscheidungen zu rechtfertigen, und meines Wissens gibt es auch noch keine offizielle Quotenregelung für Pisa Durchfaller.

Was ich zur Ausschreibung ergänzen wollte, habe ich getan. Weiter zu diesem Thema äußern werde ich mich erst wieder in Form von Antwortschreiben auf eingegangene Bewerbungen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Mai 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @falco: Ich bin zwar nicht auf der Suche nach einem Ausbildungsplatz, aber nach einer konstruktiven Studienarbeit für mein Maschinenbaustudium. Falls ihr da irgendwas anbietet würde ich mich gerne noch mal mit dir direkt in Verbindung setzen.
> Gruß!
> 
> nico



Hallo Nico, bitte schick uns eine Bewerbung mit den üblichen Unterlagen und Themenvorschläge zu Deiner Studienarbeit.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Falco Mille (4. Mai 2007)

Leinetiger schrieb:


> Mal eine andere Frage. Es ist ja jetzt schon relativ spät noch Auszubildende für dieses Jahr zu finden. Solltet ihr keine finden, werdet ihr dann nächstes Jahr wieder jemanden suchen?
> Ist die Suche nur um einen Auszubildenden zu finden oder auch um ihn später weiter zu beschäftigen?



Die Ausbildungsplätze werden auf alle Fälle besetzt. Ob wir im nächsten Jahr wieder Auszubildende einstellen können, kann ich leider nicht voraussagen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YaKooZa (4. Mai 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht, warum sich einige darüber aufregen, wenn eine Firma sich die besten Leute raussuchen will, schließlich suchen sich die Kunden doch auch das beste Produkt heraus.
Oder würdet ihr, wenn euch euer Rahmen bricht sagen: "ach, nicht so schlimm, der Konstrukteur nimmts mit den Zahlen nicht so genau, schließlich ist er in der Schule 2mal in Mathe sitzen geblieben und die Schweißnähte, naja, der Schweißer hat den größten Teil seiner Berufsschulausbildung mit schlafen verbracht, da kann das schonmal passieren..."?

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich auch nicht behaupten, dass man vom Abitur irgendwie auf die Fähigkeiten / Motivation einer Person schließen kann, mit mir haben auch einige Abi gemacht, die stinkfaul oder strohdoof waren. Aber gerade deswegen frage ich mich, wie man das Abitur nicht schaffen kann...
Ich würde es so formulieren: Das Abitur qualifiziert einen nicht für diese oder jene Tätigkeiten, aber das nicht-Abitur disqualifiziert einen.


----------



## LB Jörg (4. Mai 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> @Doena2000: Eine Bewerbung, die sprachlich, inhaltlich und äußerlich ein adäquates Niveau hat, wird von uns auf alle Fälle berücksichtigt, unabhängig vom Schulabschluss. Ich denke auch, dass der Frontalunterricht an vielen unserer Schulen häufig weder der geistigen noch der menschlichen Reife eines Heranwachsenden dienlich ist und oft an den Anforderungen des späteren Lebens vorbei zielt.  Wenn Du aber gesehen hättest, was bei uns an katastrophalen Bewerbungen eingegangen ist, bevor wir nun die Mindestanforderungen bezüglich des Schulabschlusses heraufgesetzt haben, wäre Dir vermutlich das Wasser in die Augen gestiegen, und Du hättest für diese Maßnahme vielleicht Verständnis gehabt. Aber auch trotz der anscheinend unüberwindlichen Bildungsbarrieren haben wir bereits die eine oder andere ansprechende Bewerbungen erhalten. Wir schaffen zwei neue Ausbildungsplätze zu drei bereits bestehenden und suchen dafür gute Leute. Wir bieten fähigen Auszubildenden im Anschluss an ihre Ausbildung die Möglichkeit der Übernahme und Festeinstellung. Wir sehen eine moralische und ideelle Herausforderung darin, in Deutschland zu produzieren und hier Arbeit zu schaffen. Wir sehen es aber nicht als unsere Aufgabe, das didaktische Versagen von Elternhaus und Schulsystem auszubügeln oder uns für Personalentscheidungen zu rechtfertigen, und meines Wissens gibt es auch noch keine offizielle Quotenregelung für Pisa Durchfaller.
> 
> Was ich zur Ausschreibung ergänzen wollte, habe ich getan. Weiter zu diesem Thema äußern werde ich mich erst wieder in Form von Antwortschreiben auf eingegangene Bewerbungen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Ja, in den Worten steckt leider zuviel Wahrheit. 
Deswegen werden bei uns für Ferienjops auch nur noch Angehörige von Beschäftigten genommen und zur Ausbidung Angehörige auch bevorzugt.
Eigentlich schlimm aber mittlerweile Gesellschaftsfähig  

G.


----------



## pEju (4. Mai 2007)

ich finde die das schulische zeugnis ist über die fähigkeiten des einzelnen nicht gerade aussagekräftig. was sind denn schon prüfungen. das ist nur ein auswendig lernen von irgendwelchen sachen, die man zu einem bestimmten zeitpunkt abrufbereit haben sollte. aber nach einem jahr hat man das meiste schon wieder vergessen. somit kann wirklich fast jeder depp ein abitur bestehen. oder muss man als mechaniker mit den rohren, dem fräs- oder schweißgerät etwa latein reden, wissen wie das auge funktioniert, die handlung von goethes faust verstanden haben, oder wissen wann kolumbus mal zufällig auf amerika gestoßen ist?! ich glaube da zählen andere fähigkeiten wie hanwerkliches geschick, gefühl für das material was man bearbeitet usw.. und das können mache haupt- oder realschüler bestimmt besser als irgendwelche fachidioten die zwar tolle noten haben aber sich morgens von mama noch die schuhe binden lassen. genauso mit den sprachkentnissen. jemand mit einer 5 im zeugnis, der dann aber ein jahr in amerika war, kann bestimmt besser englich wie jemand der eine 1 auf so einem bißchen besseren briefpapier mit stempel stehen hat. dass man aber genervt, ist von irgendwelchen niveaulosen bewerbungen, wo man sich am liebsten die augen zuhalten würde, kann ich auch verstehen. und das man sich nicht jeden erst anschauen kann bevor man sagt, tut uns leid aber aus den und den gründen sind wir zu der entscheidung gekommen, sie leider nicht aufnehmen zu können, ist auch klar. ein zeugnis sagt halt leider zu wenig über eine person aus...


----------



## crazy-spy (4. Mai 2007)

Habt Ihr auch Möglichkeiten, fertig gelernte Industriemechaniker mit CNC Kenntnissen einzustellen?

Lieben Gruß
Basti


----------



## Melvin (4. Mai 2007)

würde ich nicht zum WS mit einem studium anfangen, würde ich mich glatt bewerben


----------



## Rolling Mad Man (5. Mai 2007)

während meiner ausbildung zum zweiradmechaniker anfang der 90er jahre gab es auch schon kollegen in der berufsschulklasse die als kfz-mechi bspw. bei mercedes auch DAMALS SCHON abitur brauchten!


----------



## Coffee (5. Mai 2007)

ihr solltet auch mal zwischen den zeilen lesen. falco hat klar geschrieben das er sich auch andere aussagekräftige bewerbungen ansieht, unabhängig von dem schulabschluss.

dh, wenn jemand selbstbewusst ist und weiss das er genug auf dem kasten hat obwohl er vielleicht kein abitur hat, wird er trotzdem seine bewerbung schreiben und abgeben. und er wird die gleichen chancen haben wie einer mit abitur.

das falco vorab aber eine nach aussen klare richtlinie vorgibt ist logisch und legitim, würde ich auch nicht anderst machen. wer selbst mal im einstellungsbereich eines unternehmens gearbeitet hat, wird wissen wovon ich rede. wenn man vorher nicht schon aussiebt, kommt man aus dem kopfschütteln häufig nicht mehr heraus.

coffee


----------



## fleroy (5. Mai 2007)

is doch mittlerweile normaldas man in so nem berufeher abiturienten sucht, alleine wegen mathe und physik....


----------



## Hansen (5. Mai 2007)

ich muss ehrlich sagen das man fürn industriemechaniker nich wirklich n abi braucht ich mach selber ne ausbidung als mechatroniker bei b.... und da hieß es auch man soll gut in mathe sein dazu muss ich sagen ich bin selber damals vom gymnasium runter und hab ne ausbidung begonnen und ich hab garnichts von der schule mit gebracht ich bin damals in die werkstatt gekommen und die einzigste maschine die ich kannte war ne standbohrmaschine ich geb nicolai den tip hohlt euch lieber realschüler die ein gutes handwerkliches geschick haben dann habt ihr womöglich auch eine arbeitskraft für die zukunft abiturienten kommen machen die ausbildung und studieren dann sowieso maschinenbau oder so die 8 wochen praktikum find ich richtig gut dann sieht man was die leute können bei ner cnc programmierung z.B.braucht man sowieso keine großartigen mathematischen aufgaben zu meistern aller höchstens trigonometrie also berechnung von dreiecken mit sin cos tan man muss nur ein gutes räumliches vorstellungsvermögen haben cad is bei uns zeichnen im 3 dimensionalen raum am pc is eigentlich wieder nur räumliche vorstellung und nichts mathematisches alles eher physik 

ich will hier nichts schlecht machen mit meim beitrag aber ich würde darauf achten das jemand selbst das hobby mountainbiken ausübt und schon viel selbst schraubt und schon immer einen rahmen selbst entwickeln wollte so einer ist so motviert der lernt alles super schnell und ist wissbegierig egal welchen abschluss er hat wünsch euch viel glück bei der suche auf das ihr fündig werdet gruß hansen


----------



## mtb_nico (5. Mai 2007)

Hehe... Hauptsache Orthographie ist nicht ausschlaggebend... Punkt und Komma werden eh überschätzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansen (6. Mai 2007)

hehe genau wenn du über was nachdenkst denkst du auch nich mit punkt und komma


----------



## Deleted 8887 (6. Mai 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> @Doena2000: Eine Bewerbung, die sprachlich, inhaltlich und äußerlich ein adäquates Niveau hat, wird von uns auf alle Fälle berücksichtigt, unabhängig vom Schulabschluss. Ich denke auch, dass der Frontalunterricht an vielen unserer Schulen häufig weder der geistigen noch der menschlichen Reife eines Heranwachsenden dienlich ist und oft an den Anforderungen des späteren Lebens vorbei zielt.  Wenn Du aber gesehen hättest, was bei uns an katastrophalen Bewerbungen eingegangen ist, bevor wir nun die Mindestanforderungen bezüglich des Schulabschlusses heraufgesetzt haben, wäre Dir vermutlich das Wasser in die Augen gestiegen, und Du hättest für diese Maßnahme vielleicht Verständnis gehabt. Aber auch trotz der anscheinend unüberwindlichen Bildungsbarrieren haben wir bereits die eine oder andere ansprechende Bewerbungen erhalten. Wir schaffen zwei neue Ausbildungsplätze zu drei bereits bestehenden und suchen dafür gute Leute. Wir bieten fähigen Auszubildenden im Anschluss an ihre Ausbildung die Möglichkeit der Übernahme und Festeinstellung. Wir sehen eine moralische und ideelle Herausforderung darin, in Deutschland zu produzieren und hier Arbeit zu schaffen. Wir sehen es aber nicht als unsere Aufgabe, das didaktische Versagen von Elternhaus und Schulsystem auszubügeln oder uns für Personalentscheidungen zu rechtfertigen, und meines Wissens gibt es auch noch keine offizielle Quotenregelung für Pisa Durchfaller.
> 
> Was ich zur Ausschreibung ergänzen wollte, habe ich getan. Weiter zu diesem Thema äußern werde ich mich erst wieder in Form von Antwortschreiben auf eingegangene Bewerbungen.
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Ist doch vollkommen okay und eure Entscheidung auch sehr richtig. Kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, dass vorwiegend Bewerbungen von Leuten eingehen, die sich deswegen bei euch bewerben, weil sie mal ein Fahrrad aus der Ferne gesehen haben oder so  . Sollte ja nur eine sinnvolle Anmerkung sein, weil es ja auch in eurem Interesse ist, mit gutem Nachwuchs euren Marktanteil in Deutschland auszubauen.

Die zu bewältigende Flut an Bewerbungen kenn ich von zwei Firmen von Bekannten. Aber daran lässt sich leider nichts ändern.  Wie gesagt, ich wünsche euch sehr viel Erfolg, vor allem weil ihr euch trotz der schweren Bedingungen für den Wirtschaftsstandort Deutschland entschieden habt!



(Wenn ich dagegen leere Worthülsen wie von YaKooZa lese, wird mir schlecht.)


----------



## !itsGOINGdown! (7. Mai 2007)

NorcoFox schrieb:


> i genauso mit den sprachkentnissen. jemand mit einer 5 im zeugnis, der dann aber ein jahr in amerika war, kann bestimmt besser englich wie jemand der eine 1 auf so einem bißchen besseren briefpapier mit stempel stehen hat.



das wage ich zu bezweifeln! es mag zwar sein, dass der englischunterricht in der schule nicht so realitätsnahes vokabular vermittelt wie der tägliche sprachgebrauch, doch hat derjenige mit sicherheit nicht um sonst eine 5 auf seinem zeugnis stehen! und nur als kleiner beitrag am rande, zur englisch-prüfung im abitur gehört auch eine sprachpraktische prüfung, welche sicherstellt, dass eben nicht nur stur auswendig gelernt wird, sondern man auch interagieren kann!(ich muss es wissen! meine prüfung war vor 3 tagen! )
also vorsicht mit solchen behauptungen, ich habe genug leute in meinem freundeskreis, die mit schlechten englischkenntnissen im ausland waren und so ein auslandsjahr führ nicht zwingend dazu das aus einem 5er-kandidaten ein sprachtalent wird! 


sehr löblich ist natürlich, dass sich nicolai für den standort deutschland einsetzt!


----------



## Matze. (8. Mai 2007)

> hehe genau wenn du über was nachdenkst denkst du auch nich mit punkt und komma





Da hättest du dich besser an die alten Kenntnisse vom Gymmie erinnert  deine Texte sind schrecklich zu lesen .




> is doch mittlerweile normaldas man in so nem berufeher abiturienten sucht, alleine wegen mathe und physik....




Braucht´s aber für Industriemechaniker oder Mechatroniker nicht.
Ich finde die Einstellungskriterien absolut OK.


----------



## elmono (8. Mai 2007)

!itsGOINGdown! schrieb:


> und nur als kleiner beitrag am rande, zur englisch-prüfung im abitur gehört auch eine sprachpraktische prüfung, welche sicherstellt, dass eben nicht nur stur auswendig gelernt wird, sondern man auch interagieren kann!(ich muss es wissen! meine prüfung war vor 3 tagen! )



Sowas gibts mittlerweile? Finde ich gut!

Bei mir im Englisch LK sind damals auch genug Leute mit guten Noten durchgekommen, die eher ein "English for Runaways" gesprochen haben.  

@Topic: Ihr habt nicht zufällig auch noch eine Stelle in Marketing/Media bei Nicolai zu besetzen?


----------



## Korgano (8. Mai 2007)

Also irgendwie ist doch fast alles nur auswendig lernen und ein wenig verstehen. Ich frage mich, wie die Leute, die immer behaupten auf dem Gymnasium oder sonst wo seien so viele doofe Leute, die nur auswendig lernen können, ihre Ausbildung/Studium/Schule hinbekommen haben. Wohl größtenteils auch durch auswendig lernen und ein wenig anwenden.


----------



## n00ty (8. Mai 2007)

Nein.
Im gymnasialen Unterricht geht es darum zu vermittlen Verbindungen zu ziehen und zu analysieren. Das geht nunmal nicht mit stupidem Auswendiglernen.
Natürlich muss man Fakten auswendig lernen, sei es Formeln für Nautrwissenschaften etc oder Jahreszahlen für Geschichte, aber bewertet wird nachher wie man das "auswendig" gelernte mit einander verbinden kann und auf verschiedene Situationen und Quellen bezieht/anwendet.
Dazu kommt, dass es im Abitur die mündlichen Prüfungen gibt, bei denen man mit banal wörtlich gelernten Sachen auch nicht weiter kommt.


----------



## Cpace (8. Mai 2007)

Hansen schrieb:


> ich muss ehrlich sagen das man fürn industriemechaniker nich wirklich n abi braucht ich mach selber ne ausbidung als mechatroniker bei b.... und da hieß es auch man soll gut in mathe sein dazu muss ich sagen ich bin selber damals vom gymnasium runter und hab ne ausbidung begonnen und ich hab garnichts von der schule mit gebracht ich bin damals in die werkstatt gekommen und die einzigste maschine die ich kannte war ne standbohrmaschine ich geb nicolai den tip hohlt euch lieber realschüler die ein gutes handwerkliches geschick haben dann habt ihr womöglich auch eine arbeitskraft für die zukunft abiturienten kommen machen die ausbildung und studieren dann sowieso maschinenbau oder so die 8 wochen praktikum find ich richtig gut dann sieht man was die leute können bei ner cnc programmierung z.B.braucht man sowieso keine großartigen mathematischen aufgaben zu meistern aller höchstens trigonometrie also berechnung von dreiecken mit sin cos tan man muss nur ein gutes räumliches vorstellungsvermögen haben cad is bei uns zeichnen im 3 dimensionalen raum am pc is eigentlich wieder nur räumliche vorstellung und nichts mathematisches alles eher physik
> 
> ich will hier nichts schlecht machen mit meim beitrag aber ich würde darauf achten das jemand selbst das hobby mountainbiken ausübt und schon viel selbst schraubt und schon immer einen rahmen selbst entwickeln wollte so einer ist so motviert der lernt alles super schnell und ist wissbegierig egal welchen abschluss er hat wünsch euch viel glück bei der suche auf das ihr fündig werdet gruß hansen




Es gibt auch Gymnasiasten, die gut in Mathe sind, die viel auf dem Rad unterwegs sind und die handwerklich recht begabt sind (schau mich an ). Ich denke, dass es in Zukunft bei Nicolai (wie bei allen Unternehmen) auch gehobenere Stellen zu besetzen gibt, bei denen es nicht schlecht ist, das Abi in der Tasche zu haben. Zumal ist, den Durchschnitt betrachtend, ein gewisser geistiger Vorsprung der Gymnasiasten sicher vorhanden. Googel machts genauso - die holen sich auch nur die Besten ins Boot und haben damit einen rieeeeeeeeeeesigen Erfolg. 

-> Und bei Weitem studieren nicht alle Abiturienten nach der Schule.

Ich lese eben dass bei einer Stelle gute Englischkenntnisse Voraussetzung sind - wo nimmt man die als Realschüler her? (-> ich Gymnasiast war sogar noch ein Jahr in Kanada, weil das Schulenglisch mir immernoch nicht gut genug war )

Ich lese weiter, bin auch der Meinung, dass ein Zeugnis nur in geringerm Maße die Fähigkeiten des Einzelnen widerspiegelt. -> Hab auch nur eine 2,7, ABER die richtigen Noten in den für meinen zukünftigen Beruf wichtigen Fächern...Mein Bruder hat im Gegensatz zu mir überall 1er (außer in Sport, da nur eine 2), er hatte als erste Fremdsprache Latein, dann Englisch, dann Alt-Griechisch. Ich denke wohl, dass das Zeugnis sein Können sehr gut widerspiegelt.

Ohne euch angreifen zu wollen, aber glaubt ihr dass ihr beurteilen könnt, welche Art Mitarbeiter ein bis jetzt erfolgreiches Unternehmen braucht??


----------



## Falco Mille (9. Mai 2007)

crazy-spy schrieb:


> Habt Ihr auch Möglichkeiten, fertig gelernte Industriemechaniker mit CNC Kenntnissen einzustellen?
> 
> Lieben Gruß
> Basti



Hallo Basti,

wir haben erst vor knapp einem Jahr einen weiteren CNC- Zerpanungsmechaniker eingestellt. Zur Zeit haben wir in diesem Bereich aber keinen akuten Personalbedarf. Da wir ständig wachsen, ist ein weiterer CNC Arbeitsplatz mittel- bis langfristig durchaus wahrscheinlich. Ein Besuch bei uns, ein Gespräch mit Kalle in einem stressfreien Moment oder eine Initiativbewerbung? Vielleicht wird er dann auf Dich zurück kommen, sollte er irgendwann einen Mann suchen. Versprechen kann ich natürlich nichts.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Potato_Pit (11. Mai 2007)

Ich denke, wenn man mal alle fachspezifischen und methodischen Mehrkenntnisse, die ein Abiturient während der Oberstufe erwirbt, beseite legt, bleibt unter dem Strich nicht gerade viel übrig, was ihn von einem Real- oder Hauptschüler unertscheidet. Wie bereits von vielen angemerkt, gibt es genügend Halb- resp. Vollidioten, die auf die eine oder andere Weise ihr Abitur geschafft haben. 
Trotzdem verstehe ich, warum Nicolai als Vorraussetzung ein abgeschlossenes Abitur (oder Fachabitur) fordet. Auch wenn viele hier richtigerweise sagen, dass man den Abschluss durch "stupides Auswendiglernen" schaffen kann, braucht man am Gymnasium vor allem eines : Durchhaltevermögen. 
Mann bekommt nichts geschenkt oder hinterhergeworfen und kann sich auch keine größeren Fauxpasses oder Fehlzeiten leisten. Man lernt zwangsweise sich zu disziplinieren. Außerdem kostet es doch einiges an Geduld die drei Jahre zusätzlich durchzuziehen.
Ich glaube, dass gerade diese Qualitäten für Nicolai wichtig sind und nicht die Fähigkeit ein Integral zu berechnen oder Kant zu zitieren. 
Somit kann ich die Entscheidung schon nachvollziehen. Außerdem wurde deutlich genug klargemacht, dass auch nicht Abiturienten bei gleicher "Tauglichkeit" eine Chance haben.

Viel Erfolg noch bei der Bewerbung und ein Lob an Nicolai für das Engagement !


----------



## Cpace (11. Mai 2007)

Es gibt Leute, die kriegen das Abitur quasi geschenkt, ich bin so einer. Habe in Klasse12/13 einen Lernaufwand von ziemlich genau 10 Stunden betrieben. Das was man verstehen konnte, habe ich verstanden. Das was man jedoch auswendig lernen muss, habe ich nicht gelernt. Das kann ich auch nachlesen.

Dass sich ein Abiturient nicht von einem Real-/Hauptschüler unterscheidet, stimmt nicht. Betrachtet man den Durchschnitt der Masse, hat ein Gymnasiast schonmal ziemlich sicher ein "besseres" Elternhaus als ein Hauptschüler. Wenn ich allein meinen Freundeskreis betrachte, das Einkommen und die Lebensumstände sind doch bei fast jeden höher, als beim Durchschnitt. Und allesamt sind sie auf dem Gymnasium. Und nur wer sich zB gut verhalten kann, wird auch in seinem Beruf was erreichen. Und genau dieses Verhalten gibt er an seine Kinder weiter 

Nichts gegen Hauptschüler, aber wenn ich mittags an der Bushaltestelle von der Hauptschule vorbeifahre, krieg ich immer mit, wie dumm die eigentlich sind. Sicher gibts auch die ein oder andere seltene Ausnahme.


----------



## dubbel (11. Mai 2007)

Cpace schrieb:


> Dass sich ein Abiturient nicht von einem Real-/Hauptschüler unterscheidet, stimmt nicht. Betrachtet man den Durchschnitt der Masse, hat ein Gymnasiast schonmal ziemlich sicher ein "besseres" Elternhaus als ein Hauptschüler. Wenn ich allein meinen Freundeskreis betrachte, das Einkommen und die Lebensumstände sind doch bei fast jeden höher, als beim Durchschnitt. Und allesamt sind sie auf dem Gymnasium. Und nur wer sich zB gut verhalten kann, wird auch in seinem Beruf was erreichen. Und genau dieses Verhalten gibt er an seine Kinder weiter
> Nichts gegen Hauptschüler, aber wenn ich mittags an der Bushaltestelle von der Hauptschule vorbeifahre, krieg ich immer mit, wie dumm die eigentlich sind. Sicher gibts auch die ein oder andere seltene Ausnahme.


die frage ist dann halt, ob dein gymnasiast so nen unterschichtenjob wie mechanikerfuzzi überhaupt machen würde, oder ob er sich nicht gleich den goldenen löffel quer in den arsch schieben lässt und bei nicolai deswegen keine bewerbungen eingehen.

das ist das arroganteste und gleichzeitig saudämlichste, was ich seit langem gelesen habe.


----------



## Cpace (11. Mai 2007)

Soso, es ist arrogant, die Wirklichkeit widerzugeben? Du leugnest also, dass es nicht vom Elternhaus abhängt, welche Schule man besucht?? ^^ Na bitte, wenn du meinst.

Ich finde dass das nichts mit Arroganz zu tun hat. Naja, vielleicht sind Hauptschüler nicht wirklich dumm, sondern eher minderbemittelt, falls dir das besser gefällt.

Ist ja ganz klar wieso ich auf dem Gymnasium war, sicher nicht weil meine Mutter mir helfen konnte, sicher nicht weil mein Leben von zu Hause aus recht geregelt ist, liegt auch sicher nicht am geregelten Einkommen von meinem Vater, liegt sicher nicht an der intakten Familie, sondern liegt nur daran dass ich intelligent bin. Und Manieren sind angeboren, die lernt man nicht von seinen Eltern. Soso!

Achso, wo wir grade beim Thema Unterschichtenjob sind ^^ Beim ADAC kriecht mein heller Kopf regelmäßig im Ölschlamm rum und wuchtet auf dem Bauch liegend 30kg schwere Metalldeckel durch die Gegend. Und das mach ich FREIWILLIG damits die Anderen nicht machen müssen.

Und bei der Arbeitslage, wart mal ab, ob nicht doch ein paar Bewerbungen eingehen.



!itsGOINGdown! schrieb:


> das wage ich zu bezweifeln! es mag zwar sein, dass der englischunterricht in der schule nicht so realitätsnahes vokabular vermittelt wie der tägliche sprachgebrauch, doch hat derjenige mit sicherheit nicht um sonst eine 5 auf seinem zeugnis stehen! und nur als kleiner beitrag am rande, zur englisch-prüfung im abitur gehört auch eine sprachpraktische prüfung, welche sicherstellt, dass eben nicht nur stur auswendig gelernt wird, sondern man auch interagieren kann!(ich muss es wissen! meine prüfung war vor 3 tagen! )
> also vorsicht mit solchen behauptungen, ich habe genug leute in meinem freundeskreis, die mit schlechten englischkenntnissen im ausland waren und so ein auslandsjahr führ nicht zwingend dazu das aus einem 5er-kandidaten ein sprachtalent wird!
> 
> 
> sehr löblich ist natürlich, dass sich nicolai für den standort deutschland einsetzt!



Hm, in B-W hat man die Wahl, mündliche Prüfung in einer Fremdsprache ist nicht Pflicht. Und: eine mündliche 5 habe ich in Englisch auch kassiert, allerdings brachte ich den Lehrer nicht mit mangelnden Kenntnissen, sondern mit 0-Bock-Haltung zum Weinen.


----------



## elmono (11. Mai 2007)

Cpace schrieb:


> Soso, es ist arrogant, die Wirklichkeit widerzugeben? Du leugnest also, dass es nicht vom Elternhaus abhängt, welche Schule man besucht?? ^^ Na bitte, wenn du meinst.
> 
> Ich finde dass das nichts mit Arroganz zu tun hat. Naja, vielleicht sind Hauptschüler nicht wirklich dumm, sondern eher minderbemittelt, falls dir das besser gefällt.
> 
> ...



Ich leugne das ebenfalls. Bei mir auf dem Gymnasium waren genug meiner Mitschüler aus sozial benachteiligten Familien, und/oder aus Problemvierteln. Die haben ein genau so gutes Abitur gemacht, wie alle anderen auch.

Wahrscheinlich ist deine Meinung wirklich nicht arrogant, sondern schlicht dumm und ignorant.


Bevor das hier zum Klassenkampf ausartet, sollte man den Thread vielleicht aber doch eher schliessen, oder um einige Beiträge bereinigen.


----------



## Cpace (11. Mai 2007)

Denk, was ihr wollt  Im Spiegel war mal eine interessante Statistik, aus welchen Bevölkerungsschichten welcher Prozentsatz der Kinder in welche Schule geht. Ich mache mich mal eben auf die Suche, vielleicht finde ich sowas ähnliches. Ich beziehe mich wie oben geschrieben auf den DURCHSCHNITT, falls ihr das überlesen habt.


"Nach wie vor hängen die Bildungschancen für eine höhere Ausbildung an Gymnasien und Universitäten für Jugendliche stark von ihrer sozialen Herkunft ab. Infolgedessen istder durchschnittliche Anteil der Kinder aus "bildungsnahen Schichten", also aus der "oberen Dienstklasse", die ein Gymnasium besuchen, mehr als viermal so hoch wie der Anteil der Kinder aus Facharbeiterfamilien."

guckst du hier!

So, jetzt sagt mir dass ihr Recht habt  Ich glaube da eher an die Autoren von dem Text.

Hajo, das Thema Klassenkampf ist mir nicht wichtig...So lange ich als Gewinner daraus hervorgehe. Bin übrigens CDU-Wähler, da hab t ihr nochwas, worüber ihr euch aufregen könnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (11. Mai 2007)

das ist nicht der springende punkt. 
deine argumentation lautet: arm = dumm und reich = schlau. 

lies dir nochmal dein gefasel von da oben durch.


----------



## Cpace (11. Mai 2007)

Deshalb rede ich vom Durchschnitt  Ich habe eben meinen Bruder diesen Thread lesen lassen (Der hat aufm Gymi in Deutsche eine EINS!), er sagt, ich würde nicht pauschalisieren und sagen arm = dumm und reich = schlau. Ich spreche lediglich vom DURSCHNITT, und da ist es nunmal so, arm = weniger gebildet als reich. Und ungebildet ist ungleich dumm. Siehst du?


----------



## n00ty (11. Mai 2007)

ähmm worum gings nochmal?? achja, nicolai suchte zwei azubis...ahja...

wie wärs wenn einfach mal einer von euch motivierten schreibern nen neuen thread auf macht und zwar da wo er hingehört! Oder redet über skype oder msn oder so....

gruß henry


----------



## Hansen (11. Mai 2007)

oh mein gott is hier n stress drinn regt euch doch ab abitur oder nich wir können da sowieso nichts biegen 

im endefekt gehts doch sowieso nur ums geld und jeder will am meisten davon haben 

geld regiert die welt

cu


----------



## Matze. (11. Mai 2007)

Ich verstehe die Verallgemeinerungen von manchen Schreibern(Cpace) nicht  Es gibt doch nicht "den" Hauptschüler oder "den" Gymnasiasten, da du (Cpace) offensichtlich in BWü zur Schule gehst müßtest Du doch wissen, daß es kein Problem ist, als guter oder besser sehr guter  Hauptschüler die mittlere Reife zu erreichen und anschließend Abi zu machen, das haben von meiner Grundschulklasse immerhin 3 Leute geschafft .

Was bisher auch noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist das Nord-Süd Gefälle, es ist schließlich ein Riesenunterschied das Abi im Norden oder in Bayern zu machen.
Zudem hatte Nicolai gute Realschüler nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Cpace (12. Mai 2007)

Matze. schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Verallgemeinerungen von manchen Schreibern(Cpace) nicht  Es gibt doch nicht "den" Hauptschüler oder "den" Gymnasiasten, da du (Cpace) offensichtlich in BWü zur Schule gehst müßtest Du doch wissen, daß es kein Problem ist, als guter oder besser sehr guter  Hauptschüler die mittlere Reife zu erreichen und anschließend Abi zu machen, das haben von meiner Grundschulklasse immerhin 3 Leute geschafft .
> 
> Was bisher auch noch nicht erwähnt wurde ist das Nord-Süd Gefälle, es ist schließlich ein Riesenunterschied das Abi im Norden oder in Bayern zu machen.
> Zudem hatte Nicolai gute Realschüler nicht ausgeschlossen.



Deshalb spreche ich die ganze Zeit vom DURCHSCHNITT, was jedoch keiner von euch rallt  Sch*** Hauptschüler. (das war ein Scherz, sollte das jemand nicht verstanden haben!)


----------



## Korgano (12. Mai 2007)

Cpace schrieb:


> Deshalb spreche ich die ganze Zeit vom DURCHSCHNITT, was jedoch keiner von euch rallt  Sch*** Hauptschüler. (das war ein Scherz, sollte das jemand nicht verstanden haben!)



Also bist du nur durchschnittlich?


----------



## Fetzi * (12. Mai 2007)

moin , 
Ich arbeite selber in einer leitenden position , und es steht ja wohl ausser frage das ein arbeitgeber nur die besten für seine vorhaben engagieren will . 
ausserdem steht ja vor "arbeitsbeginn" das praktikum , d.h. das er hier schonmal sich nicht nur auf zahlen und schulnoten beschränken will , und falls in diesem praktikum jemand der auf dem papier schlechtere chancen hat aber sich besser ins team integriert ( was gerade bei entwicklungsarbeiten 50 % aussmachen ) und der in seinem job aufgeht , bessere karten hat als jemand der es macht weil er geld dafür bekommt !!!!
Also : strengt euch an , es reicht nunmal nichtmehr nur 100% zu geben ,  nur so kann mans schaffen ( wie ich z.b   )


----------



## Split (12. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß gar nicht was hier manche für Problem haben. 
Es geht darum das Nicolai zwei Abreitsstellen vergibt mehr nicht.
Das sich hier manche über die Schulform streiten verstehe ich nicht so ganz.
Wenn Nicolai halt welche sucht mit Abitur ist das deren Sache.
Außerdem gibt es fast für jeden einen Beruf. Man muss sich halt nur anstrengen.
Mein Nachbar zum Bsp ist Schmied und nimmt als Azubis nur welche von der Real oder Haupt.
Seine Begründung warum er keine vom den Gymnasien nimmt begründet er damit das sie 1. überqualifiziert sind und 2. das sie zwar in der Theorie besser seien aber in der Praxis nichts hinbekommen. Er will nur das man sein bestes gibt.
Somit muss jeder Betrieb selber entscheiden was er macht.


----------



## Cpace (12. Mai 2007)

Joa, ne gewisse Überqualifizierung ist schon vorhanden...abder zu sagen, dass Gymnasiasten in der Praxis unbegabter seien, ist vollkommener Blödsinn. Vielleicht haben Haupt- und Realschüler auch nur etwas mehr Erfahrung, eben von der Schule her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jonathan_lorenz (16. Mai 2007)

Doena2000 schrieb:


> Hm, ich möchte das Thema ungern zerreißen, weil es ja schließlich nicht um die Arbeitsmarktdiskussion geht. Die Kritik der Leser kann ich verstehen: Jedes namenhafte Unternehmen will selbstverständlich die besten Leute, aber dann ist auch klar, warum der Zwiespalt in der Wirtschaft entsteht. Die Firmen sagen, es gäbe Arbeitsplätze und die Realschüler hängen eine ganze Weile in der Luft, weil sie nichts bekommen. Beste Leute findet man meines Erachtens nicht durch schulische Selektion, sondern durch konkrete Auswahl. Ich kenne sehr viele Leute aus meinem Abitur-Abschlussjahrgang, die nur durch stupides Auswendiglernen und ohne jegliche Allgemeinbildung trotzdem eine Hochschulreife in der Hand halten. Und genauso kenne ich Menschen, die nur einen Realschulabschluss gemacht haben, weil sie durch familiäre Gegebenheiten dazu gezwungen waren, aber dennoch sehr viel in der Birne haben. Nehmt mir die Kritik nicht allzuübel, denn so machen es viele Unternehmen. Sie verlassen sich auf ein Schulsystem, dass nicht perfekt ist. Vorwiegend aus dem Grund, weil man so glaubt, gute Leute zu finden und die vermeintlich schlechteren ausgrenzt, obwohl man das nicht beurteilen kann. Ihr verlangt ja schließlich schon viele Grundkenntnisse, die wenige aufbringen werden. Dann das ganze noch auf ein Abitur zu begrenzen halte ich wie die anderen für übertrieben. Sei es drum, viel Erfolg allen Bewerbern und euch bei der Suche nach neuen Arbeitskollegen!




wie wahr!!! genau so und kein bisschen besser könnte ich das ausdrücken.  
gruß jonathan


----------



## Sele666 (24. Mai 2007)

also nur ma soviel... mein damaliger ausbildungsbetrieb wollte mindestens realschüler besser abiturienten haben... ich hab mich als HAUPTschüler mit eher schlechten zeugnissen beworben (also mit Cpace,s worten mitten aus der gosse) hab die ausbildungstelle als maschinenbaumechaniker bekommen und mit ner 2 abgeschlossen...
also schulweg sagt generell gar nix aus wobei ich sagen muss ich hatte so einige flachpfeien in meiner klasse


----------



## SirTrailALot (24. Mai 2007)

8 Wochen noch umsonst Arbeiten, als wenn nen Azubi schon nicht billig genug ist.

Wozu gibt es denn die Probezeit?

Das sind ja Ausbeuter Tricks von unseriösen Firmen die da verwendet werden.


----------



## Falco Mille (24. Mai 2007)

SirTrailALot schrieb:


> 8 Wochen noch umsonst Arbeiten, als wenn nen Azubi schon nicht billig genug ist.
> 
> Wozu gibt es denn die Probezeit?
> 
> Das sind ja Ausbeuter Tricks von unseriösen Firmen die da verwendet werden.



Es ist also tatsächlich noch einmal eine erhebliche Steigerung, was die Ignoranz und Inkompetenz eines Beitrags zu diesem Thema betrifft, möglich. Ich bin beeindruckt. Da habe ich wirklich nicht mehr mit gerechnet.

Und womit hier wohl niemand mehr rechnet: Wir erhalten tatsächlich Bewerbungen und Anfragen von motivierten, aufgeweckten jungen Menschen, auch ohne Abitur, aber dem Anschein nach des Lesens mächtig.

Bewerben statt flamen: Die ungeahnte Alternative...

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Split (24. Mai 2007)

Nicolai und unseriös? Jetzt wird es peinlichund lächerlich zugleich. 
 @Falco hört sich doch gut an, wenn sich viele gute Bewerben. Ich Jedenfalls wünschen allen Glück die sich bewerben bei Nicolai mit oder ohne Abi.


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Mai 2007)

SirTrailALot schrieb:


> 8 Wochen noch umsonst Arbeiten, als wenn nen Azubi schon nicht billig genug ist.
> 
> Wozu gibt es denn die Probezeit?
> 
> Das sind ja Ausbeuter Tricks von unseriösen Firmen die da verwendet werden.


In welcher Arbeitswelt lebst du denn?


----------



## Korgano (25. Mai 2007)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> In welcher Arbeitswelt lebst du denn?



Leider ist es im Moment so, dass die Firmen die Bedingungen vorgeben können. Die Arbeiter/Menschen sind austauschbar. Das war hier in Deutschland, soweit ich weiß, mal anders  und wird es hoffentlich auch irgendwann mal wieder sein.


----------



## JFR (25. Mai 2007)

@Falco:
Nehmt ihr eigentlich auch Leute, die Physik studiert haben?


----------



## l0st (25. Mai 2007)

> 1. überqualifiziert sind und 2. das sie zwar in der Theorie besser seien aber in der Praxis nichts hinbekommen.




das find ich jetzt mal richtig miesda hät ich jetzt gern ne begründung für...warum soll ein gymnasiast in der praxis nichts hinbekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Split (25. Mai 2007)

@Lost das ist nicht meine Aussage sondern die von meinem Nachbarn.
Vielleicht hat schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Was weiß ich.


----------



## Enrgy (28. Mai 2007)

SirTrailALot schrieb:


> 8 Wochen noch umsonst Arbeiten, als wenn nen Azubi schon nicht billig genug ist.
> 
> Wozu gibt es denn die Probezeit?
> 
> Das sind ja Ausbeuter Tricks von unseriösen Firmen die da verwendet werden.




Hat imho nicht ganz unrecht - das Ganze riecht schon etwas nach "Azubi-Casting" und Überbrückung von Personalengpässen in der Hochsaison. Durfte sowas leider auch schon am eigenen Leib erfahren.


----------



## Resistant306 (28. Mai 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Als ich vor 20 Jahren eine Ausbildung zum KFZ Mechaniker gemacht habe, war für diesen Ausbildungsberuf mindestens mittlere Reife oder ein gleichwertiger Abschluss erforderlich, und die Ausbildungszeit betrug 3 1/2 Jahre. Referenzmarken wie Porsche oder Motorsportfirmen nahmen nur Abiturienten. Wir wollen die besten Bikes bauen und den besten Service bieten. Darum suchen wir die besten Leute für unser Team. Müssen wir uns dafür wirklich erklären?
> 
> Grüße, Falco




Also das die Qualitäten eines Mitarbeiters von dem grad seiner Schulbildung abhängt ist ja schonmal Quatsch! Sicher ist eine gute Grundausbildung gerade in dem Bereich unabdingbar, aber das wichtigste ist denke ich mal die Tatsache, daß man mit dem Herzen und mit Engagement bei der Sache ist. Ich habe Ursprünglich den Beruf des Tischlers gelernt und arbeite nun als IT Servicetechniker und Systemelektroniker. Außerdem mach ich mich in der Netzwerk und Firewalltechnik ganz gut. Und das ganze mit einer mittleren Reife die ich durch die Ausbildung erlangt habe. Ich stecke viele (gelernte) Außendienstarbeiter konkurierender Firmen locker in die Tasche, was Fachwissen und Kompetenz betrifft. Man hat mir eben einfach die Chance gegeben und somit konnte ich mein Wissen und Können entfalten. Ich bin durch einen doofen zufall an diesen Job geraten und hab dadurch das ich mich selbst auf diesem Gebiet gebildet hab, Eindruck auf meinen Chef gemacht. Wenn sich das bei euch schon auf das Abitur differenziert, braucht ihr ja auch kein 8 Wöchiges Praktikum, sondern könnt gleich jemanden einstellen, der studiert hat.

PS: Ich kenne einige Leute (Heute teilweise Selbstständig und sehr Erfolgreich) die vor fast 20 Jahren ihr KFZ Ausbildung nach der 9ten Klasse angetreten haben. Und das nicht in der Muckelbude um die Ecke.


----------



## Svenson (28. Mai 2007)

Mal so ganz nebenbei:

Wenn ihr die Anforderungen von Nicolai nicht ok findet, dass Abi für so ne Lehrstell gefordert wird, dann kauft keine Nicolai-Bikes mehr in Zukunft. Ich würde mir auch nie Porsche kaufen. 

Außerdem hat Deutschland eine Krankheit und zwar: Deutschland ist Titelgeil.

Der Verdienst, das Ansehen etc. richtet sich nach dem Abschluss. Wenn man einen Doktor hat gleicht das einem Freifahrtschein für ziemlich alles...natürlich gehört auch etwas dazu, so weit zu kommen.

Also: Es gibt auch andere Firmen die Ausbildungen anbieten, Nicolai muss zudem nicht die beste Wahl sein...

Trotzdem amüsant wie sich alle aufregen, haha


----------



## Resistant306 (28. Mai 2007)

Wieso sollte ich mir kein Bike von Nikolai kaufen, nur weil die Abiturienten für die Stellen suchen? Ich finds gut das kleine Firmen ausbilden! Nur wie die Wahl der Azubis getroffen wird ist vielleicht nicht immer die richtige. Ich würd mir vielleicht kein Bike von Nikolai kaufen, weil sie mit Conti zusammen machen. Und die haben wirklich ne beschissene Firmenpolitik!


----------



## radlpedalritter (28. Mai 2007)

Hi,
irgendwie braucht man ja eine Entschuldigung für Räder deren Preise (und nicht nur bei der Firma Nicolai) irgendwo zwischen Gut u. Böse sind. An den Parts aus Asien kann es ja nicht liegen. Da kommt bei mir die Frage auf was man denn so als Zweiradmechanikerdisgner mit Highendausbildung verdient. Dann werden bei mir wahrscheinlich die Tränen kullern.
Aber nix für ungut und allen ein gutes Geschäft!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulam Strand (29. Mai 2007)

Ich verfolge den Thread jetzt schon eine ganze Weile und wollte eigentlich nichts dazu schreiben. Aber jetzt ist mir doch echt mal der Ar*** geplatzt.

Die Firma Nicolai bietet hier 2 Leuten die Möglichkeit eine Ausbildung zu machen.
Das ist dann bestimmt auch keine Ausbildung zum Handlanger in irgendeinem Saftladen, in dem man 3 Jahre lang lernt, wie man unfallfrei um Ausstellungsbikes herumputzt.

So wie es für mich aussieht, wird man in viele Arbeitsabläufe der Firma eingebunden und muss somit hohe Anforderungen erfüllen.

Und wer nimmt bitteschön -zum selben Preis- etwas "Schlechteres", wenn er etwas "Besseres" haben kann? Geht ihr etwa auch einkaufen und nehmt ein paar alte Bananen mit, wenn neue nebendran liegen?

Noch was zum Praktikum. Ich finde es toll, dass Nicolai so etwas anbietet. So kann man jederzeit "Tschüss" sagen um so vielleicht in eine Firma zu wechseln, für die man auch eine Zusage hat. Und ich glaube nicht, dass Nicolai irgend jemanden für "umsonst" arbeiten lässt.

Die meisten von euch, die hier vollkommen sinnfreies Zeug geschrieben haben, haben entweder keine Ahnung, was heutzutage auf dem Arbeitsmarkt abgeht, keine Ahnung, was kleine bis mittelständische Unternehmen in Deutschland für Abgaben zahlen müssen, kein Vorstellung von dem, was Realschüler heutzutage lernen (nicht mehr, als ein Sekundarschüler vor 5 Jahren) oder einfach keine Kohle, um sich einen Rahmen "made in Germany" zu leisten.

Also geht wieder in die Grundschule und heult euch da aus, anstatt wieder mal irgendwas schlecht zu machen, was nicht schlecht ist!

Um irgendwelchen Behauptungen zuvor zu kommen:
NEIN, ich bin kein Mitarbeiter von Nicolai!
NEIN, ich werde nicht bezahlt, für das, was ich geschrieben habe!
NEIN, ich fahre auch kein Bike von Nicolai!
JA, einige von euch gehen mir ihrem ****** Geschwafel tierisch auf den Sack!!!



Svenson schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Anforderungen von Nicolai nicht ok findet, dass Abi für so ne Lehrstell gefordert wird, dann kauft keine Nicolai-Bikes mehr in Zukunft.


Geht besser in den Baumarkt um die Ecke. Da stehen Bikes der richtigen Preisklasse für euch, die von überbezahlten Leuten zusammengeschweisst werden! Und vergesst bitte nicht, gar nichts mehr zu kaufen und zu verhungern, weil die Welt und alles darauf ja so schlecht und böse ist.


----------



## radlpedalritter (29. Mai 2007)

Die Firma Nicolai u. alle anderen mögen mir verzeihen wenn ich ihre Preise in Frage gestellt habe. Ein Trost bleibt mir dennoch: Bergauftrampeln müssen wir alle!!!


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Mai 2007)

Svenson schrieb:


> Außerdem hat Deutschland eine Krankheit und zwar: Deutschland ist Titelgeil.
> 
> Der Verdienst, das Ansehen etc. richtet sich nach dem Abschluss. Wenn man einen Doktor hat gleicht das einem Freifahrtschein für ziemlich alles...natürlich gehört auch etwas dazu, so weit zu kommen.



So ein Quatsch... schon mal darüber nachgedacht, wie lange es dauert z.B. seinen Doktor im Maschinenbau zu machen? Bei uns an der TU circa 10 Semester (5 Jahre) Studium mit Auslandsaufenthalt und dann noch mal 3-4 Jahre für die Dissertation. Hinzu kommen dann nochmals die 3 Jahre die ein Abiturient mehr in die normale Schule geht als ein Realschüler. Wenn man nun die 3 Jahre Ausbildung eines Realschülers abzieht kommt man am Ende auf 8-9 Jahre in der der Student nichts wirklich verdient und nur das Elternhaus und den Staat belastet. Das was jemand der in der Zeit arbeite verdient lässt sich sooo schnell nicht mehr aufholen...
Also... denken, drücken, sprechen...
Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber wenn sich jemand über dich ach so faulen Studenten aufregt, bekomme ich so eine Krawatte...

Gruß!

nico

_Nachtrag:_ Ich stimme Paulam Strand in großen Teilen seinen Posts überein. Nicht in jedem Punkt, aber das sei nun mal Nebensache.
Ich finde in diesem Thread kann man richtig gut erkennen was das eigentlich Ausbildungsplatzproblem in Deutschland ist. Der Mittelstand bietet tausende von Ausbildungsplätze an die unbesetzt bleiben. Wenn man natürlich mit der Einstellung "Ich mach kein Praktikum im Vorfeld um zu schauen ob ich in die Firma passe" dann braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn man keine Stelle bekommt. Alle meine Freunde von Haupt-, und Realschule haben im ersten Anlauf einen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen. Wahrscheinlich gibt es Gebiete in Deutschland in denen es weniger Ausbildungsplätze gibt, aber dann muss man halt seinen Wohnort verlassen. Die meisten Studenten müssen das auch, sowie die Absolventen einer Hochschule auch.
Die deutsche Volkskrankheit "Heulerrei" ist echt unerträglich geworden...
So das wars nu aber... 
[Grundsatzdiskussion off]


----------



## Paulam Strand (29. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte noch einmal ganz kurz einen kleinen Text für diejenigen zitieren, die erst beim 2. Lesen verstehen, was überhaupt gemeint ist.



Thomas schrieb:


> Grundvorrausetzung für die Bewerbung sind das Abitur, ein Fachabitur der jeweiligen Berufs-Fachrichtung, oder ein entsprechender Berufs-Fachschulabschluss, herausragende Skills und Referenzen, sowie die Breitschaft, ein achtwöchiges, ausbildungsvorbereitendes Praktikum bei Nicolai abzuleisten.



Für Leute, die es immer noch nicht geschnallt haben, eine kurze Zusammenfassung.

Jemand, der bei Nicolai anfangen möchte, muss *entweder* eine gute schulische Bildung genossen *oder* bereits eine Ausbildung hinter sich *oder* einfach nur Spass am Beruf (und natürlich am Hobby) haben. Außerdem sollte man bereit sein, sich mal 8 Wochen lang im Betrieb zu engagieren.

(Die Wörter, die einige nicht zu lesen imstande waren, habe ich mal fett gemacht. Vielleicht geht's dann.)

Eines habe ich aus diesem Thread gelernt. Als Unternehmer wird man (unter anderem) von denjenigen bestraft, denen man helfen will. Armes Deutschland


----------



## Resistant306 (29. Mai 2007)

Eigentlich gehts hier um die Lehrstellen und nicht was die Preise von Nikolai. Die gehen die schon in Ordnung. Man kann ja nur allein den Stundenlohn eines Schweißers in Deutschland mit denen in Asien vergleichen. Da werden sich einige wundern. Die verdienen hier am Tag soviel wie die im Monat. Ich unterstütze, sofern die Firmenpolitik einer Firma gut ist, gern eine Deutsche Firma. Für meine Einsatzzwecke reicht mir mein Rad von der Stange allerdings. Hätte ich Geld zuviel würde ich aber sicher auf nem Nikolai sitzen.


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2007)

Resistant306 schrieb:


> Man kann ja nur allein den Stundenlohn eines Schweißers in Deutschland mit denen in Asien vergleichen. Die verdienen hier am Tag soviel wie die im Monat.


wo hast du denn die zahlen her?


----------



## Resistant306 (29. Mai 2007)

Das ein Schweisser in Deutschland das vielfache seines Asiatischen Kollegen verdient, brauchen wir glaube ich nicht zu diskutieren. Bitte einfach mal wieder zum Thema zurückfinden.


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2007)

völliger blödsinn.


----------



## Resistant306 (29. Mai 2007)

Weswegen sollten die Rahmen aus Taiwan denn sonst günstiger sein und wieso lassen alle in Taiwan produzieren? Weil sie da auf ne Aluminiumader gestoßen sind, oder weil sich "Made in Taiwan" so cool anhört? Ich bin es ehrlich gesagt leid mit so Typen wie dir zu diskutieren. Ich kenn dich ohne viel von dir gelesen zu haben. Euch gibts einfach in jedem Forum. Du hast Recht und ich meine Ruhe. Danke!


----------



## shog87 (29. Mai 2007)

Guten Tag, 
ist der Aufruf sich zu bewerben noch aktuell? Habe leider erst heute diesen Thread gefunden, aber dennoch Interesse mich zu bewerben!
Würde mich freuen, wenn dies noch möglich wäre.
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulam Strand (29. Mai 2007)

shog87 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ist der Aufruf sich zu bewerben noch aktuell? Habe leider erst heute diesen Thread gefunden, aber dennoch Interesse mich zu bewerben!
> Würde mich freuen, wenn dies noch möglich wäre.
> Gruß




An deiner Stelle würde ich sofort eine Bewerbung schreiben und nicht auf eine Antwort von einem Nicolai-Mitarbeiter warten!


----------



## dubbel (29. Mai 2007)

Resistant306 schrieb:


> Weswegen sollten die Rahmen aus Taiwan denn sonst günstiger sein und wieso lassen alle in Taiwan produzieren?


infrastruktur, massenfertigung, logistik, qualität, globalisierung... 
taiwan ist eine industrienation, kein dritte-welt-land, das eben ne hand voll reis für die fabriksklaven aufbringt. 




Paulam Strand schrieb:


> ... und nicht auf eine Antwort von einem Nicolai-Mitarbeiter warten!


... oder auf nen inkompetenten einwand von nem oberschlauen.


----------



## Resistant306 (29. Mai 2007)

Den inkompetenten einwand hast du ja jetzt schon gegeben!


----------



## Paulam Strand (29. Mai 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ... oder auf nen inkompetenten einwand von nem oberschlauen.


Besser sofort bewerben, anstatt später gesagt zu bekommen, dass man eine Chance gehabt hätte, wenn die Bewerbung einen Tag früher da gewesen wäre.


----------



## dubbel (30. Mai 2007)

Paulam Strand schrieb:


> Besser sofort bewerben, anstatt später gesagt zu bekommen, ...


so war das auch gemeint. lieber aktiv werden, als sich ne idee zerreden lassen.  


@Resistant306: kannst du mir mal sagen, wieso du beim zweiten beitrag in folge so persönlich wirst, auch wenn sich mein einwand so offensichtlich gar nicht auf dich bezieht?


----------



## Backfisch (30. Mai 2007)

Tierhharallergie?


----------



## Resistant306 (30. Mai 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> @Resistant306: kannst du mir mal sagen, wieso du beim zweiten beitrag in folge so persönlich wirst, auch wenn sich mein einwand so offensichtlich gar nicht auf dich bezieht?



Weil es mich einfach nervt hier von dir als Dummschwätzer abgetan zu werden, ohne das du ein anständiges Gegenargument abgegeben hast. Erklär uns doch mal weshalb dann in Taiwan gebrutzelte Rahmen billiger sind? Na los! Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. An der Importsteuer oder an den Lieferkosten nach Deutschland kanns ja nicht liegen, denn das färbt die Zahlen eher rot als schwarz. Und das Taiwan ein dritteweltland ist hab ich nie behauptet. Nur kannst du mir nicht erzählen das die Lohnkosten annähernd auf gleichem niveau liegen wie hier.


----------



## dubbel (30. Mai 2007)

Resistant306 schrieb:


> Weil es mich einfach nervt hier von dir als Dummschwätzer abgetan zu werden, ohne das du ein anständiges Gegenargument abgegeben hast.


zu sagen, dass der monatslohn in Taiwan einem tagesverdienst in D entspicht, IST dummes geschwätz.   



Resistant306 schrieb:


> Erklär uns doch mal weshalb dann in Taiwan gebrutzelte Rahmen billiger sind?


s.o.: infrastruktur, massenfertigung, logistik, qualität, globalisierung... 




Resistant306 schrieb:


>


wenn das deine art des argumentierens ist:


----------



## Backfisch (30. Mai 2007)

Resistant306 schrieb:


> Weil es mich einfach nervt hier von dir als Dummschwätzer abgetan zu werden, ohne das du ein anständiges Gegenargument abgegeben hast.



*Belege* Du erstmal Deine Stammtischparole, dann kannste vielleicht "anständige Gegenargumente" verlangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resistant306 (30. Mai 2007)

Zieht nach Taiwan!


----------



## Resistant306 (30. Mai 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> *Belege* Du erstmal Deine Stammtischparole, dann kannste vielleicht "anständige Gegenargumente" verlangen.


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Mai 2007)

Naja, ich kann zumindest für China mal ein paar Daten liefern.....und China schaut ja Taiwan immernoch als Provinz von sich an 

Da verdient man an einer 5-Achsen Highspeedfräsmaschine, die den letzten Stand der Technik representiert, fast genau das im Monat was man hier bei uns an einem Tag verdient.
Und das auch nur bei ganz ganz ganz großen Konzernen....die große Schmiergeldkassen haben 

Weiß ich aus allererster Hand.

G.


----------



## Falco Mille (30. Mai 2007)

shog87 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ist der Aufruf sich zu bewerben noch aktuell? Habe leider erst heute diesen Thread gefunden, aber dennoch Interesse mich zu bewerben!
> Würde mich freuen, wenn dies noch möglich wäre.
> Gruß



Hallo Shog87

Für den Ausbildungsplatz als Industriekaufmann haben wir erst wenige Bewerbungen erhalten und leider noch keinen geeigneten Bewerber gefunden. Hier suchen wir nach wie vor. Beim Industriemechniker war der Zuspruch deutlich größer. Hier haben wir sehr viele herausragende Bewerbungen erhalten, und am Montag beginnt unser Zukünftiger sein Praktikum.

Vielen Dank an alle Bewerber für Eure Mühe und die tolle Motivation. Die Entscheidung fiel uns nicht leicht.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## Resistant306 (30. Mai 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann zumindest für China mal ein paar Daten liefern.....und China schaut ja Taiwan immernoch als Provinz von sich an
> 
> Da verdient man an einer 5-Achsen Highspeedfräsmaschine, die den letzten Stand der Technik representiert, fast genau das im Monat was man hier bei uns an einem Tag verdient.
> Und das auch nur bei ganz ganz ganz großen Konzernen....die große Schmiergeldkassen haben
> ...



Pass lieber auf, sonst beschimpfen sie dich auch noch als Lügner. Es gibt Leute mit denen kann man normal diskutieren, und manche legen ihren Standpunkt schon vor der diskussion fest. Wie gut das ich mich mit Asien auskenne. Aber was solls. Ich geh jetzt Rad fahren!


----------



## Falco Mille (30. Mai 2007)

JFR schrieb:


> @Falco:
> Nehmt ihr eigentlich auch Leute, die Physik studiert haben?



Nur wenn sie mindestens mit magna cum laude dissertiert haben, besser noch summa cum laude, ein Nobelpreisträger wäre uns aber eigentlich lieber. Nein, im Ernst, worauf wartest Du, bewirb Dich doch einfach.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radlpedalritter (30. Mai 2007)

Bleibt doch Ruhig Jungs, ist doch nur eine Diskussion. Fakt ist aber das das Radwegenetz und die Lobby der Radfahrer in Deutschland ohne Taiwanrahmen u. Biergartenradler sehr schlecht Bestellt wäre. Au?erdem sind die Lebenshaltungskosten in Fernost wahrscheinlich niedriger wie hier in unserem Ländle. Noch was von wegen acht Wochen Praktikum, war selber in der glücklichen Misere zwei mal ein vom Staat bezahlte "Arbeitsbeschaffungsmaßnahme" mitzumachen. In der ersten durfte ich zusehen wie ich meinen eigenen zukünftigen Arbeitsplatz wegrationalisiere. Hört sich dumm an, war aber so. Und bei der zweiten bin ich dann Gott sei gelobt hängengeblieben. Ist jetzt fünfzehn Jahre her. Also lieber mal acht Wochen Dreck wegkehren als einen dummen August abzugeben. Und nun drücke ich zwei Stellensuchende feste die Daumen damit Sie recht bald ihren Doktortitel in Sachen Rahmenbau am Computer machen können. Auch wenn ich selber nur Rahmen von Dr. Fu Manchu aus Taiwan fahre


----------



## Paulam Strand (31. Mai 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Nur wenn sie mindestens mit magna cum laude dissertiert haben, besser noch summa cum laude, ein Nobelpreisträger wäre uns aber eigentlich lieber. Grüße, Falco



Ich bekomme heute Mittag, von meinem Radhändler, bestimmt den Nobelpreis im Teile-Zerstören verliehen. Und zwar mit super-anti-summa cum laude. 
Weiss jetzt nicht, ob ich damit Chancen bei euch hätte.  

Außerdem weiss ich jetzt auch nicht mehr, ob ich nach diesem Thread  oder bitterlich  soll.


----------



## radlpedalritter (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo Paulnicht im Stand,
vernünftig zu fahren Wenn es dich dann mal ordentlich zerlegt hat kannst du mal versuchen bei Matchbox Testfahrer zu werden. Vielleicht Dr. h.c.? Mich haben die glatt abgelehnt. Konnte Anno damals keine Reifen aufziehen, da waren die Jungs aus der Formel Eins besser


----------



## SirTrailALot (31. Mai 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Es ist also tatsächlich noch einmal eine erhebliche Steigerung, was die Ignoranz und Inkompetenz eines Beitrags zu diesem Thema betrifft, möglich. Ich bin beeindruckt. Da habe ich wirklich nicht mehr mit gerechnet.



War wohl etwas übertrieben geflamed! Aber tut mir leid, für sowas habe ich Persönlich kein Verständnis.

Ein Praktikum ist ja i.O. wenn man den Menschen Einblick geben möchte, und Ihm die Chance erweisen möchte zu schaun ob Ihm der Job liegt. Dies aber als Bedingung für einen Aussbildungsplatz zu machen und dann noch *2 Monate*, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.

Wenigstens konnte ich mal wieder jemanden beeindrucken


----------



## Backfisch (31. Mai 2007)

Resistant306 schrieb:


> Wie gut das ich mich mit Asien auskenne.



Cool. 
Ich hätte da mal ne Frage: Wieviel verdient denn ein Arbeiter in einer taiwanesischen Fahrradfabrik am Tag?

In USD bitte.

Danke.


----------



## Backfisch (31. Mai 2007)

SirTrailALot schrieb:


> War wohl etwas übertrieben geflamed! Aber tut mir leid, für sowas habe ich Persönlich kein Verständnis.
> 
> Ein Praktikum ist ja i.O. wenn man den Menschen Einblick geben möchte, und Ihm die Chance erweisen möchte zu schaun ob Ihm der Job liegt. Dies aber als Bedingung für einen Aussbildungsplatz zu machen und dann noch *2 Monate*, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.
> 
> Wenigstens konnte ich mal wieder jemanden beeindrucken



Ein Praktikum ist dazu da um praktische Erfahrungen zu sammeln (daher der Name).

Mir scheint auch dass die "Kritiker" hier von einem unbezahlten Praktikum ausgehen... davon steht da aber nix, oder?


----------



## raccoon78 (1. Juni 2007)

Backfisch schrieb:


> Cool.
> Ich hätte da mal ne Frage: Wieviel verdient denn ein Arbeiter in einer taiwanesischen Fahrradfabrik am Tag?
> 
> In USD bitte.
> ...



Einmal gegoogelt und gefunden  

Artikel


Durchschnittslohn taiwanesicher Fabrikarbeiter 600 Euro 
Durchschnittslohn chinesicher Fabrikarbeiter 80 Euro

Soviel zum Thema Billiglohnland


----------



## dubbel (1. Juni 2007)

china wird ja im gobalen vergleich auch schon zu teuer. 
wenn man der these von Resistant306 folgen würde, müssten die beiks ja aus indonesien oder vietnam kommen. 

jetzt frag ich mich nur, welcher schweisser bei nicolai im monat 12.000,- (brutto oder netto?) verdient.


----------



## raccoon78 (1. Juni 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> jetzt frag ich mich nur, welcher schweisser bei nicolai im monat 12.000,- (brutto oder netto?) verdient.




Jetzt weißt du warum die Auswahlkriterien so hart sind!


----------



## Resistant306 (1. Juni 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> china wird ja im gobalen vergleich auch schon zu teuer.
> wenn man der these von Resistant306 folgen würde, müssten die beiks ja aus indonesien oder vietnam kommen.
> 
> jetzt frag ich mich nur, welcher schweisser bei nicolai im monat 12.000,- (brutto oder netto?) verdient.



Weißt du was. Ich wusste das du das letzte Wort haben musst. Das wird mir mit dir jetzt zu nervig. Du hast Recht und ich meine Ruhe. Übrigens ne geile Quelle mit dem Gehaltsnachweis. Da hättest du auch gleich die Bild verlinken können. Und jetzt wisch dir wieder die Tränen ab. Mann Mann! Wie alt bist du eigentlich?

PS: Ist Backfisch deine Mutter oder dein Lebensgefährte? Ich meine er hat ja 2 Bikes und das pinke würde sich sehr gut zu deinem verheulten Augen machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (1. Juni 2007)

ich hab jetzt inhaltlich nichts mehr neues in dem letzten beitrag lesen können. Du aufgeblasener labersack willst einfach nicht einsehen, dass du unsinn faselst, dann wirst du halt wieder persönlich.
typisch für penner deiner sorte.  

die zahlen hat racoon ja gepostet, jetzt hättest du gelegenheit zum argumentieren gehabt. 
leider zu spät, du pfeife. 

Aber erklär uns doch mal weshalb dann nicht in Vietnam und/oder Indo gebrutzelt wird? Na los! Ich bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen. An den Gehältern kanns ja offensichtlich nicht liegen, denn das färbt die Zahlen eher grün als gelb.


----------



## Resistant306 (1. Juni 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt inhaltlich nichts mehr neues in dem letzten beitrag lesen können. Du aufgeblasener labersack willst einfach nicht einsehen, dass du unsinn faselst, dann wirst du halt wieder persönlich.
> typisch für penner deiner sorte.
> 
> die zahlen hat racoon ja gepostet, jetzt hättest du gelegenheit zum argumentieren gehabt.
> ...



Wer ist hier wohl die Pfeife? Welche sorte Penner bin ich denn du schlauschiss? Das kannst du mir ja bei gelegenheit persönlich sagen. Schick dir sogar meine Adresse. Du hast hier nur Ärger im Sinn, sonst wärst du nicht gleich auf mein post eingegangen sondern wärst schön beim Thema geblieben. Die Rahmen werden in Taiwan und nicht in Indonesien oder Tailand gebrutzelt aus folgendem Grund. Taiwan hat sich schon in den 70er und 80er Jahren zu einer günstigen Produktionsmacht entwickelt weil sie sich darauf spezialisiert haben  den Westen mit günstiger Ware zu beliefern. Also ist demzufolge auch die komunikation zwischen westlichen und Taiwanesischen sowie Westlichen Importeuren gegeben. Indonesien ist politisch einfach zu unstabil und Tailand war erst zu dicht an Vietnam und Kambotscha und hat danach geschlafen. In Tailand leben sie übrigens auch nicht mehr in der Höhle. Ich habe jetzt schon viele Asienreisen hinter mir und weiß sehrwohl von was ich hier rede. Ich bin auch kein Jugendlicher mehr und muß mich daher nicht von dir Großhals anmachen lassen. Im Internet kann aber jeder nen dicken Mucki machen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal. Und jetzt lass mich einfach in Ruhe. Werde jetzt wieder Rad fahren wärend du hier weiter darüber Fachsimpelst was ich praktiziere.


----------



## dubbel (1. Juni 2007)

sextourismus?


----------



## SirTrailALot (1. Juni 2007)

Kriegt euch mal wieder ein.....


----------



## dubbel (1. Juni 2007)

ich tu ja nichts, ich spiele nur.


----------



## Resistant306 (1. Juni 2007)

Dann hätte ich da ja dich und deinen stecher getroffen. Das zeigt mir auch wie du über ärmere Länder denkst. Fahr du mal schön weiter in deinen Arischen Ländereien. Aber ich denk mal so oft fährst du ja eh nicht, weil du ja damit beschäftigt bist jedes posting hier auseinader zu nehmen und der Welt zu beweisen das du recht hast. Rein zufällig reise ich zusammen mit meiner Verlobten. Sowas hab ich nämlich. Die findet deine Spektakuläre art dich in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen auch lustig. Ich hab mir mal erlaubt in deinen Fotos rumzuschnuppern. Böse Prellung hattest du da. Bei deiner großen Fresse kann ich mir gut vorstellen das das nicht beim Biken passiert ist.

Und spiel mal schön weiter. Ich spiel dann auch bald mal mit.


----------



## dubbel (1. Juni 2007)

Resistant306 schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast hier nur Ärger im Sinn, sonst wärst du nicht gleich auf mein post eingegangen...


d.h. du postest blödsinn, willst aber gar nicht drüber diskutieren?  



			
				Resistant306 schrieb:
			
		

> Das kannst du mir ja bei gelegenheit persönlich sagen. Schick dir sogar meine Adresse. Rein zufällig reise ich zusammen mit meiner Verlobten. Sowas hab ich nämlich. Die findet deine Spektakuläre art dich in den Mittelpunkt zu stellen auch lustig. Ich hab mir mal erlaubt in deinen Fotos rumzuschnuppern. Böse Prellung hattest du da. Bei deiner großen Fresse kann ich mir gut vorstellen das das nicht beim Biken passiert ist.
> Und spiel mal schön weiter. Ich spiel dann auch bald mal mit.


okay: die implizite androhung körperlicher gewalt macht deine inhaltlich eigentlich sinnentleerte argumentation stichhaltiger.

und es freut mich, dass wenigstens deine verlobte meinen aufwand zu würdigen weiss.
aber urlaub in taiwan entspricht nicht gerade meiner vorstellung von schönen ferien.


----------



## Resistant306 (1. Juni 2007)

Ich ignorier dich jetzt einfach mal. Und damit hat mal wieder der klügere gewonnen!


----------



## dubbel (1. Juni 2007)

die angekündigte adresse fehlt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resistant306 (1. Juni 2007)

Ich kann dich nicht lesen!


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Juni 2007)

Kindergarten...


----------



## Paulam Strand (2. Juni 2007)

Ich bedanke mich bei den entsprechnenden Personen für die neuen Schimpfwörter, die ich lernen durfte. Die reichen mir für die nächten 20 Jahre...  

Ich denke ja, dass es sich jetzt ausgepöbelt hat, oder?


----------



## bekr (2. Juni 2007)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> 2007 braucht man also Abitur um Industriemechaniker zu werden
> 
> G.




ja wenn man den schulabschluss sausen lässt, bekommt man ja hinter her als problemfall was in den Hi..ern geschoben und unterstützung, als wenn man fleis zeigt, leider

soll aber hier kein ansporn für negatives verhalten sein

sollten sich eher nach der eigung und einstellung des bewerbers orientieren als abitur, SCHADE²


----------



## Paulam Strand (2. Juni 2007)

bekr schrieb:


> sollten sich eher nach der eigung und einstellung des bewerbers orientieren als abitur, SCHADE²



Es ist absolut nie die Rede davon gewesen, dass man unbedingt Abitur haben muss!



Paulam Strand schrieb:


> Jemand, der bei Nicolai anfangen möchte, muss *entweder* eine gute schulische Bildung genossen *oder* bereits eine Ausbildung hinter sich *oder* einfach nur Spass am Beruf (und natürlich am Hobby) haben. Außerdem sollte man bereit sein, sich mal 8 Wochen lang im Betrieb zu engagieren.


----------



## Split (2. Juni 2007)

Dem Thema wurde völlig der Sinn genommen. Hier geht es um Nicolai, 2 Ausbildungsplätze in Deutschland. 
Und nicht darum wer was in China, Taiwan oder sonst wo verdient.

Aber Danke für die nette Unterhaltung von euch beiden, hat mich sehr belustigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Resistant306 (2. Juni 2007)

Ich hab mit der Diskussion nicht angefangen. Kann man auch schön nachlesen wer vom Thema abgewichen ist. Desweiteren entschuldige ich mich natürlich bei allen anderen für die störung. Ich hab mich halt hinreißen lassen.


----------



## MotörBike (3. Juni 2007)

Das war keine Störung . Im Gegenteil, ich fand die Entwicklung des gesamten Beitrags doch sehr amüsant. Wenn es sowas nicht gäbe, würde dieses Forum nicht l e b e n.


----------



## arkonis (5. Juni 2007)

Resistant306 schrieb:


> Ich hab mit der Diskussion nicht angefangen. Kann man auch schön nachlesen wer vom Thema abgewichen ist. Desweiteren entschuldige ich mich natürlich bei allen anderen für die störung. Ich hab mich halt hinreißen lassen.









  was für ein Unsinn von einem halbwissenden und beleidigenden Character


----------



## Tiefschneefabi (6. Juni 2007)




----------



## Resistant306 (6. Juni 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> was für ein Unsinn von einem halbwissenden und beleidigenden Character


----------



## frme80 (7. Juni 2007)

Hallo Nicolai,

ich hoffe, Ihr habt eure zwei Azubis bald gefunden, und dieses Thema kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## JFR (7. Juni 2007)

Schon traurig!
Da muß man sich durch Zeilen lesen, die absolut nichts mehr mit dem Thema zu tun haben, um zu erfahren, ob sich bei Nicolai was neues getan hat.
Wenn man sich für eine Ausbildungsstelle und deren Anforderungen bei Nicolai interessiert, so soll man dies gerne hier schreiben, ansonsten kann man doch bitte jedwege Auseinandersetzungen irgendwo anders hier im Forum führen.
Oder mal sachlich diskutieren. Und zwar Sachen, die hier auch Sinn machen!


----------



## radlpedalritter (7. Juni 2007)

Also mich würde es interresieren was die Azubis nach den zwei Monaten Schnupperarbeiten, über die Anforderungen und das was man in der Probezeit machen durfte, wie die Bezahlung und die Firma Nicolai denken. Vielleicht können Sie die Diskusion bereichern. Sinniges u. Unsinniges haben wir ja mitlerweile genug gelesen.


----------



## ReeN! (25. Juni 2007)

Nur mal zur Frage: habt Ihr jetzt bei Nicolai schon Azubis gefunden? Lohnt sich ei´ne Bewerbunh noch, oder bin ich zu spät auf das hier gestossen?

MfG René


----------



## dubbel (26. Juni 2007)

nicolai sucht noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (26. Juni 2007)

Wird langsam nur nen bisschen knapp mit der Zeit, wenn man noch nen 8 wöchiges Praktikum machen muss oder?


----------



## Scapin (26. Juni 2007)

ReeN! schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Frage: habt Ihr jetzt bei Nicolai schon Azubis gefunden? Lohnt sich ei´ne Bewerbunh noch, oder bin ich zu spät auf das hier gestossen?
> 
> MfG René



Lev René, ruf an. Nummer auf der Homepage. Dann kannst du dich ja direkt mit Falco verbinden lassen. Glaubst du im Ernst, er ließt sich hier den Tread noch durch - bei der Entwicklung.

Kann dir nur sagen, dass es nicht unüblich ist, Ausbildungsverträge zu diesem Zeitpunkt abzuschließen. Auf das Thema Praktikum möchte ich hier jetzt nicht näher eingehen (die meisten Bewerber, die ernsthaft eine Anstellung oder Ausbildung suchen sehen dieses aber als ganz normal an!).

Scapin


----------



## hotroder (7. September 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Als ich vor 20 Jahren eine Ausbildung zum KFZ Mechaniker gemacht habe, war für diesen Ausbildungsberuf mindestens mittlere Reife oder ein gleichwertiger Abschluss erforderlich, und die Ausbildungszeit betrug 3 1/2 Jahre. Referenzmarken wie Porsche oder Motorsportfirmen nahmen nur Abiturienten. Wir wollen die besten Bikes bauen und den besten Service bieten. Darum suchen wir die besten Leute für unser Team. Müssen wir uns dafür wirklich erklären?
> 
> Grüße, Falco



Was hat Abitur damit zu tun gute Bikes zu bauen ???


----------



## --hobo-- (7. September 2007)

hotroder schrieb:


> Was hat Abitur damit zu tun gute Bikes zu bauen ???



Weil gute Bikes bauen einige Grund/Basiskenntnisse vorraussetzt, die leider nicht alle mitbringen. So habe ich Realschüler erlebt, die nicht einmal schriftlich ohne Taschenrechner 500 : 4 = ..... rechnen konnten, oder Dreisatz, Prozentrechnung....alles vergessen oder nie vorhanden. Von sol jemandem will ich auch kein Bike gebaut bekommen.

Abitur ist heute etwa da angesiedelt, wo vor langer, langer Zeit einmal Realschule angesiedelt war, das Niveau ist einfach hochgerutscht. Ebenso ist Realschule heute etwa auf Hauptschulniveau, die heutige Hauptschule ist naja...halt eigentlich garnicht mehr brauchbar, sei denn, man findet einen sehr kleinen Familienbetrieb und hat sehr großes Talent in Sachen Handwerk, aber sonst kann man damit garnichts mehr anfangen. Viele wissen nicht einmal, wie sie die Formulare bei der Arbeitsagentur ausfüllen müssen oder ihre Straße fehlerfrei schreiben.....


P.S. Ich weiß, wovon ich rede, ich habe jahrelang Nachhilfe in verschiedenen Institutionen und privat erteilt.


----------



## mtb_nico (8. September 2007)

einfach den thread durchlesen wurde bereits objektiv und nicht objektiv durchgekaut bis zum erbrechen...


----------



## --hobo-- (8. September 2007)

Unabhängig davon scheint Nicolai als Arbeitgeber oder Ausbilder ja nicht sonderlich beliebt, wenn sie bei der Masse an Schulabgängern keinen (passenden) gefunden haben. Immerhin können sich (beliebte) Unternehmen derzeit (immernoch) die Azubis oder Studenten aussuchen, die sie nehmen.


----------



## BURNS (9. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hab das ganze jetzt mal verfolgt, und kann mich ganz gut amüsieren. Wahrscheinlich auch aus dem Grund, da es mich nicht betrifft. Aber ich sag ganz klar. Sind diese Qualifikationen gefordert- und man hat sie nicht. Ganz einfach- entweder Pech gehabt, oder kümmert euch, die Qualifikationen zu erwerben.


----------



## Scapin (9. September 2007)

BURNS schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hab das ganze jetzt mal verfolgt, und kann mich ganz gut amüsieren. Wahrscheinlich auch aus dem Grund, da es mich nicht betrifft. Aber ich sag ganz klar. Sind diese Qualifikationen gefordert- und man hat sie nicht. Ganz einfach- entweder Pech gehabt, oder kümmert euch, die Qualifikationen zu erwerben.



Jetzt machst du es dir aber echt zu einfach  . Wofür dann die tolle Diskussion hier? Einfach so das einfachste zu nehmen - Innovativer Arbeitgeber stellt Anforderungen an die Qualifikation - Motivierter und lernbereiter Azubi bewirbt sich. Ne, dann doch lieber diese Diskussion hier 

Scapin


----------



## dubbel (10. September 2007)

hätte denn jemand lust, stattdessen bei mir ein praktikum zu absolvieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dkc-live (10. September 2007)

also ganz ehrlich .. da studiere ich leiber mein maschinenbau als mein abi an nicolai zu verschwenden ... außerdem haben sie noch ein top abi verrasugesetzt, welches ich nun wirklich nicht vorweisen kann (da hatte ich besseres zu tun, da mein studiengang kein nc hat )

mir un die leute ienfach nur leid die mit abi ne ausbildung machen .. selbst mein cousin will jetzt nach 5 jahren arbeit studieren ! ausbildungsbberufe gehören den realschülern. man müsste dafür aber erstmal die quallität der realschulen steigern. Manche gehen mit Mathematikwissen der 5. KLasse ohne Probleme von der Realschule ab... ICh kenne genug Abiturienten die nahezu 5.0 er diurchschnitt hatten und dann mit 1.5 auf der Mittelschule abgeschlossen haben.


----------



## elmono (10. September 2007)

Rechtschreibung und Interpunktion wird bei Maschinenbau nicht vorausgesetzt?


----------



## Cobra69 (10. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich .. da studiere ich leiber mein maschinenbau als mein abi an nicolai zu verschwenden ... außerdem haben sie noch ein top abi verrasugesetzt, welches ich nun wirklich nicht vorweisen kann (da hatte ich besseres zu tun, da mein studiengang kein nc hat )
> 
> mir un die leute ienfach nur leid die mit abi ne ausbildung machen .. selbst mein cousin will jetzt nach 5 jahren arbeit studieren ! ausbildungsbberufe gehören den realschülern.



Also wenn Du eine solide Ausbildung als Verschwendung ansiehst...bitte. Es macht aber durchaus Sinn erst eine herkömmliche Ausbildung z.b. anstelle eines Praktikums einem Studium voranzustellen. 
Zum einen hilft es sich schon mal an die Materie heranzutasten ohne schon im  Voraus eine Richtung einschlagen zu müssen, zum anderen sind die Erfahrungen die man dort sammelt immer ein Vorsprung gegenüber den Kommilitonen die nicht so weit vorausgedacht haben. Und genau die sind deine Konkurrenten wenn es nach dem Studium um die besten Jobs geht.

Davon abgesehen ist es traurig, dass Du fürs Abi nicht alles gegeben hast weil Du besseres zu tun hattest.


----------



## Trollobaby (10. September 2007)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist es traurig, dass Du fürs Abi nicht alles gegeben hast weil Du besseres zu tun hattest.



   sorry, aber ich kann nicht anders

@dubbel: bei dir würde ich gerne mal ein Praktikum machen. Wenn du das inhaltlich noch ein bisschen ausführen könntest, damit ich weiß, was mich so erwartet...


----------



## --hobo-- (10. September 2007)

dkc-live schrieb:


> also ganz ehrlich .. da studiere ich leiber mein maschinenbau als mein abi an nicolai zu verschwenden ... außerdem haben sie noch ein top abi verrasugesetzt, welches ich nun wirklich nicht vorweisen kann (da hatte ich besseres zu tun, da mein studiengang kein nc hat )
> 
> mir un die leute ienfach nur leid die mit abi ne ausbildung machen .. selbst mein cousin will jetzt nach 5 jahren arbeit studieren ! ausbildungsbberufe gehören den realschülern. man müsste dafür aber erstmal die quallität der realschulen steigern. Manche gehen mit Mathematikwissen der 5. KLasse ohne Probleme von der Realschule ab... ICh kenne genug Abiturienten die nahezu 5.0 er diurchschnitt hatten und dann mit 1.5 auf der Mittelschule abgeschlossen haben.




Ich hoffe mal, dass du mit dicken Handschuhen geschrieben hast oder .... naja, keine Ahnung, aber so wie du schreibst, wird das mit dem Maschinenbaustudium nix, sei denn du bist ein Ass in Mathe und Physik und hast halt deine Probleme in diesen Bereichen. 

Abi an Nicolai verschwenden sehe ich aber ziemlich ähnlich, denn wer Abi macht, geht normalerweise auf die FH oder UNI und studiert und macht keine Ausbildung - so war das früher mal gedacht, leider taugen die Realschulabschlüsse von heute nicht mehr zu viel.

Dass das so ist, zeigt allein die Tatsache, dass die Unternehmen den Schulnoten eh keinen Glauben mehr schenken, statt dessen lieber auf eigene Einstellungstests Wert legen, in denen Realschüler dann oft durch mangelnde Kenntnisse in Allgemeinbildung, Bruchrechnen, Dreisatz, Prozentrechnen "glänzen" und die Abiturienten halt gut abschneiden aber eben noch mehr Möglichkeiten haben...oder auch nicht je nach Möglichkeiten, Gebühren zu blechen.


Das System in DE ist halt einfach faul, seit Jahren schon und die Politik hat auch hier, wie fast immer in relevanten Themen jahrelang gepennt und geschlafen. In der Haupt/Realschule sind sie damit beschäftigt, dass die Schüler halbwegs lernen, mal 45min am Stück nicht zu schwätzen, Stoff kann da seltenst vermittelt werden, was sich halt dann zeigt.....

Aber: Bei Studenten ist das nicht anders, eben auf höherem Niveau....ein Trainee Programm bekommt man nicht einfach mal so, nur weil man studiert hat, da wird schon die Eins vor dem Komma verlangt - zumindest in großen Unternehmen.


----------



## Resistant306 (13. September 2007)

Jetzt hätte man damals nur schon so schlau sein müssen wie heute. Dann hätte ich alles anders gemacht. Naja, zumindest fast alles. Aber das einsehen kommt leider erst mit dem alter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (13. September 2007)

Cobra69 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du eine solide Ausbildung als Verschwendung ansiehst...bitte. Es macht aber durchaus Sinn erst eine herkömmliche Ausbildung z.b. anstelle eines Praktikums einem Studium voranzustellen.
> Zum einen hilft es sich schon mal an die Materie heranzutasten ohne schon im  Voraus eine Richtung einschlagen zu müssen, zum anderen sind die Erfahrungen die man dort sammelt immer ein Vorsprung gegenüber den Kommilitonen die nicht so weit vorausgedacht haben. Und genau die sind deine Konkurrenten wenn es nach dem Studium um die besten Jobs geht.
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist es traurig, dass Du fürs Abi nicht alles gegeben hast weil Du besseres zu tun hattest.





er dachte das etwas anders wie du gemeint hat. 
wenn du abi machst und NUR eine ausbildung ist das in gewisserweise verschwendung, ausbildung und dann studieren macht natürlich schon sinn(wenn man das möchte) aber es stimmt wirklich in gewisserweise die ausbildungsplätze gehören den realschülern, nicht den abiturienten, auch wenn sich das arrogant anhört, aber im endeffekt ist es nur gut für die, die es nicht aufs gymnasium geschafft haben.


----------



## crazy-spy (14. September 2007)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ... aber im endeffekt ist es nur gut für die, die es nicht aufs gymnasium geschafft haben.



Bei solchen Aussagen wird mir leicht anders... immer dieses gesellschaftliche-über-den-Kamm-scheren... ein Abschluss hat nicht unbedingt etwas mit der Schulform - und schon gar nicht mit den Fähigkeiten eines Einzelnen zu tun... ich denke, es ist jedem selbst überlassen, ob er mit oder ohne Abi einen bestimmten Weg einschlägt...


----------



## BommelMaster (14. September 2007)

@basti naja so ganz ist es oft nicht. natürlich kann man das abi auch irgendwie nachholen, es gibt 2. und 3. bildungsweg, fachabi usw.
leider ist es aber oft genug so dass der lehrer in der 4. klasse entscheidet ob jmd ins gymnasium oder auf die hauptschule bzw realschule kommt. natürlich könnte man wenn man wollte irgendwie schaun aufs gym zu kommen, aber das gelingt auch nicht jedem. und so jemand braucht einfach dann einen ausbildungsplatz. wenn die ganzen abiturienten die ausbildungsplätze wegnehmen würde, gingen die hauptschüler leer aus.

hat jetz weniger mit dem nicolai post zu tun deshalb OT und ende


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2007)

Hier wurde ja schon gesagt, dass das deutsche Schulsystem faul ist. Das sehe ich genauso. Vorallem im Bereich der technischen Berufe wird man nur unzureichend vorbereitet und existierende Talente nicht ausreichend gefördert. Man muss sich nur mal den Lehrplan in einem normalen Gymnasium (kein sprachliches!) anschauen. Da hat man in der 7. Klasse 1 Stunde Physik und 1 Stunde Chemie. Dafür jedoch 5 Stunden Deutsch, 5 Stunden Englisch und 5 Stunden Französisch. Wo liegt denn da die Verhältnismäßigkeit? Jemand der sprachlich nicht begabt ist (so wie ich z.B.) hat es da eindeutig schwer. Erst in der Mainzer Studienstufe wurde es für mich, durch Wahl der Leistungskurse interessanter/besser. Das hat sich dann auch deutlich in den Noten wiedergespiegelt.
Von den Fähigkeiten mancher Lehrer mal ganz abgesehen. Wenn in meiner Abschlussklasse jemand nicht wusste was er machen soll hat er angefangen Lehramt zu studieren...

Wenn die Regierung wirklich etwas gegen den Fachkräftemangel in technischen Berufen machen möchte sollte sie endlich mal anfangen das Interesse der Jugendlichen dafür zu wecken und das geht halt nicht nur mit freiwilligen Zusatzleistungen. Wir wissen doch wie es ist. Jugendliche sind wie Rentner, sie haben einfach keine Zeit.
Das freiwillige technische Jahr kann da nur eine Hilfe für Personen sein die gerade ihren Schulabschluss gemacht haben oder unmittelbar davor stehen.

Noch ein kleines Beispiel: Ich hatte Realschulempfehlung, bin jedoch trotzdem auf das Gymnasium und hatte die ersten Jahre misserabele Noten. Totzdem habe ich mein Abitur dank MSS mit links gemacht (LK Mathe, Physik, Deutsch) und hatte letzten Sommer das Vordiplom mit der zweitbesten Note...

Bildet euch selbst eine Meinung darüber wieviel das deutsche Schulsystem wert ist... 
Gruß!

nico


----------



## Rocklandbiker (22. September 2007)

Falco Mille schrieb:


> Als ich vor 20 Jahren eine Ausbildung zum KFZ Mechaniker gemacht habe, war für diesen Ausbildungsberuf mindestens mittlere Reife oder ein gleichwertiger Abschluss erforderlich, und die Ausbildungszeit betrug 3 1/2 Jahre. Referenzmarken wie Porsche oder Motorsportfirmen nahmen nur Abiturienten. Wir wollen die besten Bikes bauen und den besten Service bieten. Darum suchen wir die besten Leute für unser Team. Müssen wir uns dafür wirklich erklären?
> 
> Grüße, Falco



ich kenn ja nicht deine Lebenserfahrung. Nur soviel...ich kenne sehr viele Abiturienten und hab in meiner beruflichen Laufbahn etliche Hochschulabsoventen / Studenten kenengelernt......einige können sich nicht mal mehr ne Stulle mit Marmelade selbstständig streichen.........Kommt vom Roß runter........Ihr baut Fahrräder.....nichts weiter !!!!
Dein Vergleich mit Porsche etc. finde ich schon sehr arrogant......
RK


----------



## Danny_Jena (22. September 2007)

Wer sagt denn nun das jeder Abiturient, auch wenn er keine Stulle mit Marmelade beschmieren kann, ein Ausbildungsplatz bei Nicolai möchte. Dafür interessieren sich dann höchstwahrscheinlich auch eher die technisch Begabten unter den Abiturienten. Und vielleicht werden bei Bikeschmieden wie Nicolai nicht nur Leute gesucht die halbwegs schweißen können und ein wenig Augenmaß besitzen, sondern über ein höheres physikalisches Verständnis verfügen. 

Auch find ich solche Aussagen wie "das deutsche Schulsystem ist faul" total verkehrt. Warum sind denn Lehrer wie du es sagst an Haupt/Realschulen damit beschäftigt die Schüler halbwegs zur Aufmerksamkeit zu zwingen? Weil das Schulsystem fehlerhaft ist? Nein... Nicht das Schulsystem hat da einen Fehler sondern die Schüler die sich anscheind keine Gedanken über ihre Zukunft machen und glauben der Staat kann ihnen doch das Geld in den Rachen schieben. Möchtest du ein Bike haben, an dem Leute gearbeitet haben die nicht so die Lust hatten während der Lehre aufzupassen was sich dann an der Qualität deines Bikes bemerkbar macht?

Ich sage ja nicht das jeder Realschüler einer solchen Philosophie folgt, eher im Gegenteil, aber es gibt nunmal Aufgaben für die Abiturienten eventuell besser geeignet sind, weil sie in der Schule nunmal einfach tiefergehendes Wissen gelehrt bekommen haben, was Realschüler ersteinmal aufholen müssten in der Lehre.


----------



## Tommi74 (25. September 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Dein Vergleich mit Porsche etc. finde ich schon sehr arrogant......
> RK



Hallo ? Porsche baut Autos, keine Raumschiffe....

Was ist daran arrogant auf seinem Gebiet der beste sein zu wollen? Oder sind die räder von Nicolai neuerdings gleichwertig mit denen von Karstadt?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. September 2007)

Tommi74 schrieb:


> Hallo ? Porsche baut Autos, keine Raumschiffe....
> 
> Was ist daran arrogant auf seinem Gebiet der beste sein zu wollen? Oder sind die räder von Nicolai neuerdings gleichwertig mit denen von Karstadt?



auf seinem Gebiet der beste zu sein ist sicherlich nicht arrogant. Nur der Vergleich einer Bikeschmiede und dessen technisches Now-How mit einem Entwickungsstand eines Automobils in Größenordnung eines Porsche ist schon mehr als arrogant. Wir fahren alle noch Fahrrad. Das scheinen hier einige zu vergessen......aber nichts für ungut jedem das seine. Bis dann...


----------



## dubbel (26. September 2007)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> auf seinem Gebiet der beste zu sein ist sicherlich nicht arrogant. Nur der Vergleich einer Bikeschmiede und dessen technisches Now-How mit einem Entwickungsstand eines Automobils in Größenordnung eines Porsche ist schon mehr als arrogant.


von technischem know-how ist in dem zusammenhang ja auch in keinster weise die rede, sondern porsche wird als referenzmarke bezeichnet. 
und genau das will nicolai - im einem anderen bereich - auch sein.


----------



## der_waldfee_28 (1. Oktober 2007)

ZENTRALABITUR ZENTRALABITUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Wann wird diesem Bildungsinflationismus endlich ein Ende bereitet? Wiese werten alle Hochschulen ein Abitur aus BW oder Bayern freiwillig um bis 1,0 Noten auf? Nebenbei finde ich es peinlich Abiturienten als Bewerber anzufordern! Damit ist diese Marke aus meinem Wortschatz gestrichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --hobo-- (1. Oktober 2007)

Danny_Jena schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn nun das jeder Abiturient, auch wenn er keine Stulle mit Marmelade beschmieren kann, ein Ausbildungsplatz bei Nicolai möchte. Dafür interessieren sich dann höchstwahrscheinlich auch eher die technisch Begabten unter den Abiturienten. Und vielleicht werden bei Bikeschmieden wie Nicolai nicht nur Leute gesucht die halbwegs schweißen können und ein wenig Augenmaß besitzen, sondern über ein höheres physikalisches Verständnis verfügen.
> 
> Auch find ich solche Aussagen wie "das deutsche Schulsystem ist faul" total verkehrt. Warum sind denn Lehrer wie du es sagst an Haupt/Realschulen damit beschäftigt die Schüler halbwegs zur Aufmerksamkeit zu zwingen? Weil das Schulsystem fehlerhaft ist? Nein... Nicht das Schulsystem hat da einen Fehler sondern die Schüler die sich anscheind keine Gedanken über ihre Zukunft machen und glauben der Staat kann ihnen doch das Geld in den Rachen schieben. Möchtest du ein Bike haben, an dem Leute gearbeitet haben die nicht so die Lust hatten während der Lehre aufzupassen was sich dann an der Qualität deines Bikes bemerkbar macht?
> 
> Ich sage ja nicht das jeder Realschüler einer solchen Philosophie folgt, eher im Gegenteil, aber es gibt nunmal Aufgaben für die Abiturienten eventuell besser geeignet sind, weil sie in der Schule nunmal einfach tiefergehendes Wissen gelehrt bekommen haben, was Realschüler ersteinmal aufholen müssten in der Lehre.



Das gehört jetzt nicht in den Nicolai Thread aber die werden auch so ihre Plätze füllen, hoffentlich.....

Ja du hast Recht, das Schulsystem ist in meinen Augen zumindest sehr verstaubt und veraltet, aber wo du Recht hast ist, dass eigentlich die Eltern die Schuld tragen, wenn ihre Kinder es nicht einmal schaffen, 45min ruhig auf dem Stuhl zu sitzen und die Klappe zu halten.

Kinder von heute sind gewohnt, von Playstation, XBox, Handy, TV, Internet berieselt zu werden und zwar rund um die Uhr, jeden Tag. Wer kann sich da noch selbst beschäftigen, wer entwickelt da noch innere Ruhe, Gelassenheit, Besonnenheit, Fantasie, Geschick, Interessen? Kein Mensch, wenn er jeden Tag in irgend eine Mattscheibe glotzt.

Ich jobbe als Nachhilfelehrer 3 Tage die Woche in 2 Institutionen und es macht besonders bei 4. bis 7. Klasse echt keinen Spaß - die Schüler haben Probleme damit, 90 min einfach mal still zu sein und zuzuhören, geht nicht. Viele können nicht einmal auf dem Stuhl sitzen - sie kippeln, sind unruhig, stehen halb, keine Ruhe. Labern ununterbrochen und denken noch, dass sie dadurch interessant wirken. Katastrophal ist, dass die Eltern diese Unfähigkeit, wenn das Kind im 8. Schuljahr noch kein kleines 1x1 beherrscht, nicht selbständig einen deutschen Text lesen und zusammenfassen kann mit Hochbegabung beschwichtigen.

Aus diesen Gründen kann ichs wieder verstehen, wenn Nicolai Abiturienten sucht, eigentlich suchen sie garkeine, aber sie müssen die Latte so hoch stecken, weil sie sonst nur Idioten finden werden und Nicolai weiß das. 

Ich habe Leute in der 9. Klasse die können mit folgender Matheaufgabe nichts anfangen:

1 Maurer braucht 3 Stunden für ein Mauerwerk, wie lange brauchen 10 Maurer...nichtmal von der Logik her kommen da manche wenigstens in die richtige Richtung, wenn ich frage "Braucht der eine Maurer länger oder kürzer" - da wird geraten statt mal nachzudenken. Man könnte fast meinen, dass es ihnen wehtut, nachzudenken und sie es um alles in der Welt vermeiden wollen, dies zu tun. 

Katastrophe, wenn man überlegt, dass Schüler heute in der 10. Klasse Realschule trotz gut ausgestellten Zeugnisnoten fast keinen Satz auf Englisch hinbekommen, OBGLEICH sie laut eigener Aussage "gut" Englisch sprechen.

Dies alles macht es für Nicolai nötig, nach Abiturienten zu suchen und durch Studiengebühren und keine Lust mehr auf pausenloses Lernen machts auch wahrscheinlich, dass die welche kriegen.


----------



## soulslight (2. Oktober 2007)

mann hobo, jetzt muss ich doch mal auf einen deiner posts zurückschreiben.
da du ja so ein guter nachhilfelehrer bist, hast du sicher auch mal daran gedacht ein paar pädagogik seminare oder vorlesungen an zu hören. falls nicht, dann würde ich dir das dringend nahe legen. die meinun, die du vertrittst ist dermaßen an der realität vorbei und unqualifiziert, dass sich jedem, der auch nur ein wenig ahnung von der materie hat die zehnägel kräuseln.
sicher ich gebe dir recht, wenn du sagst, dass die jugendlichen von zu hause eine bildung mitbekommen haben. doch ich stelle dir auch die frage, wer hätte sie ihnen den mitgeben sollen?
ihre eltern, die den ganzen tag in der fabrik am fließband stehen und abends derart abgestumpft nach hause kommen, dass sie nur noch vor der glotze ihrem tristen alltag entrinnen können, natürlich garniert mit ein paar bier.
die bildungsmisere, wie sie so gern genannt wird, hat sich doch auch deshalb entwickelt, weil wir in deutschland den anspruch erheben jedem die gleichen bildungschancen ein zu räumen. doch wird darüber vergessen, dass nicht alle menschen von vorn herein die gleichen chancen haben. was sich aus diesem trugschluss entwickelt erleben wir tagtäglich in einem bildungssytem, das auf dem bildungsverhalten der sogenannten bildungsschicht basiert und, um mal ein fremdwort ein zu streuen, deprivierten menschen nur wenige chancen lässt sich adäquat und den eigenen möglichkeiten entsprechend zu entwickeln. verstärkend wirkt hier auch die seit nun schon jahrzehnten in immer stärkerem maße geführte ausbildungs- und arbeitsplatzdebatte resp. arbeitslosigkeit, welche nicht gerade zu einer erhöhung der motivation führt. es gibt mittlerweile sogar studien in denen anzeichen dafür gefunden wurden, dass sich eine art fatalistische trotzhaltung entwickelt, die die menschen mit einem gewissen stolz ihre nicht-bildung zur schau tragen.

bitte versteh mich hier richtig, ich bin nicht derjenige, der die ganze verantwortung auf den staat abwälzen will. schliesslich ist jeder mensch für sich selber verantwortlich. aber ein staat, der für sich beansprucht für die bildung seiner bürger zu sorgen, und das tut die brd, der hat auch dafür zu sorgen, dass das funktioniert. ach übrigens, in bayern hat die schule sogar einen verfassungsrechtlich gefestigten erziehungsauftrag (mitbegründung für das g8). wenn man sich aber die situation der schulen und die art zu unterrichten genauer anschaut, so leben wir in der brd pädagogisch gesehen hinter dem mond. 
und was dein beispiel mit den 90 minuten still sitzen angeht. was bringt dir ein schüler, der sich 90 minuten nicht bewegt, aber schon nach 10 minuten abschaltet, weil er erstmal das verarbeiten muss?
ehrlich wann begreift die lehrerschaft endlich, dass der unterricht an den menschen angepasst werden muss und nicht umgekehrt?
es gibt mittlerweile so viele nützliche und hilfreiche methoden wie man unterricht sinnhafter, interessanter und ERLEBNISREICHER gestalten kann. dann sind die kinder auch dabei. und das muss nicht in eine one-man-show ausarten. genau das wäre ja verkehrt.
so das war's von mir mir. ich könnte mich zu dem thema zwar noch stundenlang auslassen, das will ich euch aber nicht antun


----------



## --hobo-- (2. Oktober 2007)

soulslight schrieb:


> mann hobo, jetzt muss ich doch mal auf einen deiner posts zurückschreiben.
> da du ja so ein guter nachhilfelehrer bist, hast du sicher auch mal daran gedacht ein paar pädagogik seminare oder vorlesungen an zu hören. falls nicht, dann würde ich dir das dringend nahe legen. die meinun, die du vertrittst ist dermaßen an der realität vorbei und unqualifiziert, dass sich jedem, der auch nur ein wenig ahnung von der materie hat die zehnägel kräuseln.
> sicher ich gebe dir recht, wenn du sagst, dass die jugendlichen von zu hause eine bildung mitbekommen haben. doch ich stelle dir auch die frage, wer hätte sie ihnen den mitgeben sollen?
> ihre eltern, die den ganzen tag in der fabrik am fließband stehen und abends derart abgestumpft nach hause kommen, dass sie nur noch vor der glotze ihrem tristen alltag entrinnen können, natürlich garniert mit ein paar bier.
> ...





Die Schüler, die ich in meinem Nachhilfeunterricht habe - und der ist nunmal bittere Realität - sind garantiert nicht von so armen Eltern, sonst könnten sie sich nicht den Unterricht leisten. Dies zum einen. Zum anderen - wenn Schüler mit ihren überteuerten Handys, MP3 Playern spielen, XBOX, Playstation und Co besitzen, wird der finanzielle Hintergrund auch da sein und wenn er nur falsch eingesetzt wird.

Dass Schüler laut eigener Aussage 3-4 Stunden täglich (!!!) Playstation spielen, das alles soll jetzt von Nachhilfeinstituten und überforderten Lehrkräften wettgemacht werden? Träumerei ist das - sonst nichts. 

Ein Lehrer hat auf einer Hauptschule 30 unmotivierte Kinder, viele sprechen nicht einmal gescheit Deutsch, "meine Nachhilfeschüler" können teils in der 9. Klasse nicht einmal Multiplikationsaufgaben einfachster Art, sind gleichermaßen zu faul, sich die Bedienungsanleitung des Taschenrechners durchzulesen, die sind nicht alle zu dumm, die sind aber fast alle zu faul.

Und die Verantwortung mein Lieber, die wird von einem zum anderen abgewälzt oder sich billig versucht, zu erkaufen.

Die Lehrer können die Verantwortung nicht tragen, man kann 30 Kindern in einer Schulstunde keinen Einzelunterricht bieten, die Lehrpläne werden mehr und mehr gestrafft, die ohnehin viel zu lange Ausbildungszeit in DE wird kürzer, die Lehrkräfte nicht erneuert bzw. neu einsgestellt etc etc.  Die Lehrer wälzen es auf die Eltern ab, die Eltern auf die Lehrer und noch die Nachhilfeinstitute. 

Die Schüler kommen zu mir in den Unterricht mit Null Bock, nicht einmal einen Stift zum Schreiben dabei....wie soll man so arbeiten? Aber die Playstation steht daheim. 

Bücher liest fast keiner mehr heute, die Selbstüberschätzung ist gnadenlos und viele (besonders Jungs) werden daheim behandelt, wie Fürsten, bei Südländern ist das leider noch immer Gang und Gebe. Und damit breche ich keine Schublade auf, sondern spreche aus Erfahrung. 
Die meisten kleinen Jungs haben entweder die feste Überzeugung, Fußballstars zu werden oder garkeine Perspektive. Und dass die Eltern die Kinder in ihren teils haarsträubenden Träumereien noch gnadenlos unterstützen ist fatal. 

Beispiel? Ich wohne in Frankfurt, wir haben ständig Schüler, die kurz vorm Schulabbruch sind, weil sie beim Verein Eintracht Frankfurt ein Vorspielen haben, ich erlebe das fast wöchentlich. Und ebenso fast wöchentlich erlebe ich Typen, die damit rausrücken, wer alles schuld daran war, dass sie nun bei der Eintracht nicht genommen wurden. Dass sie irgendwann mal aufwachen - Illusion! Die meisten sehen garkeinen Sinn drin, was zu lernen - warum? Sie werden sowieso Fußballstar (oder halt garnichts).

Solche Illusionen werden sehr wohl von zu hause gefördert. Und das Wahnwitzige? Die meisten, die mit solchen Utopien ankommen, haben ein finanziell moderates Elternhaus, meist sind die Eltern "Arbeiter" - also keine Akdademiker. Also eigentlich müssten die Kinder das "sche*ß Leben" der Eltern ständig vor Augen haben und die Eltern ihnen Flausen aus dem Kopf treiben, die Flausen entstehen auf dem Fußballplatz, wenn die Eltern ihren Sprösslingen einreden, sie werden die nächsten Stars in den Profi Ligen und leider gibts genug beknackte Eltern, die zu faul sind, sich mit ihren Kindern und deren Problemen auseinanderzusetzen.

Schonmal gemerkt, dass die meisten Akademiker heute garkeine Kinder wollen und leider diejenigen, die sich es intellektuell und finanziell garnicht leisten könnten, Kinder noch und nöcher in die Welt setzen? Die dann in zerrütteten Verhältnissen aufwachsen, keinen Halt haben und und und....ich erleb das fast jeden Nachhilfetag. 

Dazu braucht es keine verblödeten Pädagogik Seminare, die ich leider auch besucht habe, um festzustellen, dass der theoretisch verblödete Stumpfsinn bei Schülern heute nicht mehr zählt.

Mit der Hutschikutschi Methode erreicht man eines: Die Schüler lernen nichts und tanzen dir auf der Nase herum. Den Schüler von heute kann man nur ansprechen, in dem man ihm klipp und klarmacht, dass da nix mit Merzedes fahren draus wird, wenn in der Schule bereits in der 6. Klasse schlapp gemacht wird.

Die vollkommen falsche Einschätzung der Eltern über ihre Kinder noch tut ihr übriges - die Eltern wollen ihre Kinder am liebsten alle auf dem Gymnasium sehen, und wenn sie noch so ungeeignet dafür sind. Dann werden sie lieber jeden Tag an irgendwelche Nachhilfelehrer weitergereicht, die ja bezahlt werden, hauptsache sie werden durchgeboxt, selbst wenns hinten und vorn fehlt.


Meinst du einer meiner Nachhilfeschüler leist freiwillig ein Buch? Nö, aber alle spielen XBOX und Playstation.


Das ist Realität, erzähl mir bloß nicht, ich hab keine Ahnung, ich mache das nicht seit gestern und seit dem 2-4x die Woche je 3 Stunden lang - das ist die Realität auch wenn sie vielen einfach nicht passt.

Hast du jemals vor einer Klasse/Gruppe gestanden? Wo du unter Vorgabe Stoff vermitteln solltest? Die Schüler null Basics besitzen, du in der Grundschule mit dem 1x1 nochmal beginnen musst, die Schüler brüllen, laut sind, nicht auf dem Stuhl sitzen können? Hast du sicher nicht, sonst würdest du nicht so einen weltfremden Bullshit daherschreiben!

Unterrichte mal in einer Hauptschule oder Nachhilfe untere Klassen, dann weißt du, was in den Brennpunkten abgeht mein Lieber, da brauchst du mir nichts von verstaubter Theorie der alten Schule zu erzählen. 

Melde dich mal an zur Unterrichtsgarantie und dann erzähl mir, wie es war, wenn sich im Unterricht 30 wildgewordene Hornochsen die Köpfe einschlagen und du mit denen gezielten Unterricht machen sollst, der später abgeprüft werden soll und du dann gefragt wirst, wieso alle so schlecht sind.


Edit: Ich sehe grad, was du beruflich machst und ich sage dir - die meisten deiner Zunft sind verweichlichte Traumtänzer - das sage ich dir, wo ich 2 Jahre lang in einer Jugendeinrichtung der Diakonie gearbeitet habe, in einer Jugendwerkstatt für schwer erziehbare Jugendliche, die keinen Ausbildungsplatz gefunden haben. Ich kenne keinen Sozialpädagogen, der außer warmen Gelaber irgend einen produktiven Schritt getan hat und einen Jugendlichen vermittelt hat - keinen! Aber alle sind sie in die Büroarbeit gewechselt, weil sie mit den Jugendlichen nicht mehr klarkamen. Weil die Kumpeltour bei den Schlägern irgendwie nicht geklappt hat, obwohl mans im 2. Semester Grundstudium doch gelernt hat und der Prof damals meinte, "klappt immer".

Was glaubst du, wieso wir soviele Lehrer haben (=Pädagogen), die mit ihrem Job maßlos überfordert sind? Weil sich die wenigsten Lehramtstudenten mal während dem Studium in einer Schule umgesehen haben und mal wirklich geschaut haben, was da draußen los ist, viele sehen das ganze rosarot aus der Schülerbrille. Ich weiß wovon ich rede - mein Bruder ist Lehrer am Gymnasium, meine Schwägerin Lehrerin an der Hauptschule in Frankfurt. Meine Schwägerin ist etwa alle 4 Wochen krank und erleidet Magenbeschwerden, sonstige psychische Probleme, weil sie sich die Arbeit mit den süßen lieben Kinderchen doch ein bisschen anders vorgestellt hat, als dann die Realität zeigt: Telefonterror, Auflauern am Auto, platte Reifen, geklautes Fahrrad......DAS ist die Realität und die Realität bedeutet nicht Hörsaal und studieren, aber das lernen die meisten Pädagogen zu spät und landen anschließend beim Psychologen - wieder eine Zunft für sich.


----------



## soulslight (6. Oktober 2007)

irgendwann habe ich aufgehört mir dein geleier an zu hören, denn ganz im gegensatz zu dir arbeite ich erfolgreich mit genau den hornochsen, die selbst aus den von dir beschriebenen schulen rausfliegen. von pädagogik der alten schule, antiautoritärer erziehung und kuschelpädagogik u.ä. habe ich auch nicht gesprochen. dass du direkt damit anfängst stützt mich in meiner these, dass du dich mit moderner pädagogik und moderner unterrichtskonzeption wenig auskennst.
aber zurück zum punkt. ich denke, du hast mich auf der ganzen linie falsch verstanden. ich spreche resp. schreibe nicht davon, dass die lehrer schuld sind an der misere. auch ich bin der meinung, dass unser staat weitaus mehr geld für die bildung ausgeben sollte und ich unterstütze deine vorgehensweise den jugendlichen die realität näher zu bringen und ihnen klar zu machen, dass es zwischen hartz IV und popstar noch andere alternativen gibt. trotzdem finde ich es schade, dass die gesamte lehrerschaft wenig bis gar keine fantasie zeigt um den unterricht für ihre schüler interessanter zu gestalten.
falls du echtes interesse daran hast erfolgreich zu arbeiten und nicht nur über deine klienten und ihre missratenen gören zu schimpfen, so lege ich dir nahe dich vielleicht mit den erkenntnissen der neuropsychologie und der systemtheorie zu beschäftigen und daraus deine schlüsse für einen anregenden unterricht zu ziehen. ich stimme dir zu, wenn du es für sehr schwer erachtest playstation und pc-verseuchte jugendliche für den unterricht zu begeistern, doch denke ich machst du in deinem post den selben fehler, den du den anderen ankreidest. du übernimmst nicht die verantwortung für deinen bereich.
was du in dem letzten absatz deines posts geschrieben hast ist meiner meinung eines der symptome dessen was aus unserem unterricht geworden ist. von klein auf werden die kinder und später die jugendlichen unter erfolgszwang gesteckt und dabei wird vergessen, dass kinder lernen wollen. doch die form in der ihnen lernen erlaubt wird entspricht nicht der natürlichen form des lernens und das frustriert. nach jahren der frustration herrscht in bezug auf lernen nur noch abwehr vor und trotzdem werden von jedem höchstleistungen erwartet, wie du selber geschrieben hast (entwede fussballstar oder studieren). da möcht ich irgendjemanden sehen, der unter diesen bedingungen nicht der schnellen befriedigung durch konsolen- oder pc-spiele erliegt. hier noch weiter zu gehen wäre meiner meinung nach zuviel. beschäftige dich einfach mal mit oben genannten theoriekonzepten, die wohl gemerkt beide aus der praxis entstanden sind.
ach ja, ich habe keine ahnung wie das in hessen ist, aber bei uns in bayern nennen sich die gymnasiallehrer philologen. ich möchte damit sagen, mit zwei oder drei scheinen im grundstudium aus einem lehrer einen pädagogen zu machen ist zwar landläufig praxis, aber für die berufsgruppe der pädagogen doch etwas herabwürdigend. modern nennt sich die pädagogik übrigens erziehungswissenschaft und beansprucht für sich zu erforschen wie der mensch lernt und was das lernen sinnvoll unterstützen kann.
ich arbeite u.a. mit hauptschullehrern zusammen, die auch in bernnpunktschulen durch das anwenden neuerer unterrichtsmethodik und das entzerren des unterrichts weitaus bessere ergebnisse in den obligaten prüfungen erzielen konnten als ihre konservativ unterrichtenden kollegen.
zum schluss, verstehe meinen post bitte nicht als angriff auf deine kompetenz, sondern vielleicht als anregung über den eigenen tellerrand zu sehen und dadurch impulse für die eigene praxis zu finden. ich arbeite seit jahren unorthodox und habe damit großen erfolg bei meiner klientel.
so long and thanx ...


----------



## Moe's Tavern (8. Oktober 2007)

...also ich muss hobo leider erstmal uneingeschränkt recht geben... traurig aber wahr!

soulslight sorry, bitte NIX FÜR UNGUT, aber Deine meinung kann ich nicht in allen bereichen nachvollziehen... 
ach ja: bin kein beamter, sondern muss im industrieleben um nachwuchs kämpfen... und die aussichten sind leider ziemlich besch... :-(
p.s. in meinem freundeskreis sind VIELE pädagogen mit dabei, hab mir da auch schon diverse praktikumstage gegeben...deshalb behaupte ich ganz kühn, ich weiss wovon ich spreche


----------



## soulslight (8. Oktober 2007)

@ moe: du ist schon in ordnung. ich nehm die sache auch nicht persönlich und, dass im moment die ausbildungslage nicht gut aussieht weiss ich genauso wie du und hobo. ich habe meinen teil zu der diskussion beigetragen. was du und hobo daraus macht ist eure sache. 
nur kurz angemerkt: mit ein paar praktikumstagen in der "pädagogik" ist es nicht getan. genau hier liegt ja mein kritikpunkt an unserem schul- und ausbildungssystem. es wird von menschen, die fachlich einwandfrei ausgebildet sind etwas verlangt was sie nicht leisten können. oder würdest du von einem zweiradmechaniker verlangen, dass er autos repariert ohne eine zusätzliche qualifikation erhalten zu haben? eben, ich auch nicht und deswegen ärgere ich mich immer, wenn lehrer als pädagogen bezeichnet werden und von ihnen verlangt wird, dass sie anständigen unterricht machen können. ich würde es mir auch nicht zutrauen hauptberuflich eine klasse zu unterrichten, weil ich für kein fach ausgebildet bin. aber was ich kann ist den jugendlichen dabei helfen wieder freude am lernen zu haben und ihnen beibringen wie lernen funktioniert. dazu bin ich ausgebildet und darin bin ich erfolgreich. meiner meinung nach sollten lehrer, die hauptberuflich unterrichten auch dazu ausgebildet sein. warum? weil sie ihren schülern etwas beibringen sollen!
was ich mit der neuropsychologie anregen wollte ist, dass sich alle welt darüber aufregt, dass die heutige jugend ihre freizeit nur noch mit konsolenspielen verbringt, aber keiner fragt sich wieso das so ist und was man effektiv unternehmen kann um dazu in konkurrenz zu treten. es gibt dazu möglichkeiten und nicht wenige. doch das bedeutet arbeit, und da  sind alle erwachsenen vorbild für unsere jugend. 
na ja, jetzt ist es doch wieder mehr geworden und ich hoffe du oder hobo, ihr könnt etwas mehr damit anfangen.
keep on growing..


----------



## omaschreck (12. Oktober 2007)

@ unternehmungen

arbeitet lieber mit den berufsschulen zusammen, als für nen industriemechaniker abiturienten zu suchen.

spendet einer berufsschule eures vertrauen die summe x oder maschine xy, lasst die BFTler kleinere cnc-arbeiten für euch erledigen und schon dürft ihr euch unter garantie 1 oder 2mal im jahr im unterricht blicken lassen und euch die besten schüler für die unternehmung raussuchen. vw und meyer-werft verfahren bei uns auch nicht anders! angenehmer nebeneffekt: fast alle schüler strengen sich an, weil sie zu einer der unternehmungen hinwollen!


----------

